# What to expect/want to see on the 20th Anniversary show (Post Reports Here)



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> *Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 14*
> 
> WWE has the big RAW 20th Anniversary show on January 14th where they will be bringing several old names back. They plan to bring back some names we don't see too often since some just appeared on the recent Slammys episode. Being in Texas, appearances by The Undertaker, Steve Austin and Shawn Michaels are likely. It's also expected WWE will make the first Hall of Fame announcement that night.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter





> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/...ng_at_RAW.html
> 
> - WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels is considered a lock for tonight's RAW 20th anniversary show. WWE officials really wanted him there because he was the Intercontinental Champion on the very first episode. Michaels is also from Texas so he will get the big local pop.
> 
> ...


Source: PWInsider



> For weeks, it was reported that WWE would bring back former superstars to make cameo appearances on the 20th Anniversary episode of RAW. WWE reached out to several legends and told them to keep the date open. This week, those same people were told that the plans had changed and they will not bring in those talents. They were told they were no longer needed.
> 
> While it's possible there will still be some cameos, WWE is planning a completely different show now.
> 
> ...





> http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...-on-Raw-Next-Week-WWEs-Booking-Plans-For-Raw/
> 
> There are rumblings that WWE Hall of Famer "Stone Cold" Steve Austin will probably be appearing on next week's 20th Anniversary episode of Monday Night Raw. There was said to some doubt about whether or not he would appear, but apparently WWE officials contacted him some time over the weekend and may have been able to work out a deal with him.





> From f4wonline
> 
> There will be a confrontation of some sorts between Ric Flair and C.M. Punk on Raw next week in Houston as things are currently planned.
> 
> It's quite surprising that WWE didn't advertise on Monday that Flair would be returning on the show, particularly given it's the first week Raw has a shot to do a big number, without it being on a holiday or against football competition.





> https://twitter.com/Madusa_rocks/status/287956759606333441
> 
> Madusa ‏@Madusa_rocks
> Houston this saturday for monster jam and WWE Monday nite raw!
> 4:20 PM - 6 Jan 13






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Which stable reunions(for 1 night only of course) do people wanna see at the 20th anniversary show?

Another full DX reunion seems likely(with NAO competing in a match,likely winning,which results in them sticking around for a few months).

Evolution reunion possibly(without Batista though, wouldn't make much sense, since I don't believe Orton was in Evolution without Batista) since Flair is back in WWE(last reunion for them I think was in 2007? And that was Orton as a heel, so he didn't want to join in on it and chose to be in Rated RKO reunion instead,so Orton hasn't been in Evolution since 2004)

Some more "old school" reunions also:
Nation of Domination(Rock is gonna be there,Henry could return then, Faarouq likely there for APA, maybe even "Kama" could be there too since that was before he was Godfather,meaning he'd be "PG")

Right to Censor(Ironic return since there'd be nothing to censor. Maybe them gloating about how their mission has been completed and WWE has been cleaned of all the "hardcore material")

Too Cool(Rikishi probably gonna be there, Grandmaster Sexay could have a meaningful return, Scotty 2 Hotty I don't think left WWE on bad terms, I could see them facing off against 3MB,then beating them and dancing to their music)

Nexus(Just for the fun of it. Imagine Barrett,Otunga,Young,Slater,Bryan,Gabriel having 1 night return of Nexus. Would be funny if they had something like Bryan,Gabriel,Ryback vs Shield)

Corporation(or at least a mini reunion involving Patterson,Brisco,Slaughter,Mean Street Posse and Vince McMahon,like a backstage segment or something)


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

Well, I must say...other than DX I don't think any other of those will happen.

The RAW 20th Anniversary show is likely to be a carbon copy of RAW 1000...only difference this time being Austin likely being there.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXMOvMba2bM


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

Right To Censor would fit perfectly in the PG era!


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

No one will care for a NEXUS return, especially when one of the current members is currently working under a new gimmick.

I want to see an Evolution return more than anything else but that's hardly likely.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

Matt Hardy V1 With his MF'er, Shannon Moore


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*



sharkboy22 said:


> No one will care for a NEXUS return, especially when one of the current members is currently working under a new gimmick.









And who said the entire stable had to reform. Even like 3-4 of them together would be enough. Or like I said, and unofficial Nexus reunion if Ryback,Bryan and someone else teamed up


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

none...please, no more stable reunions. It's actually irritating me that these milestone shows need to "bring the band back together one more time"...


----------



## TeamFilmIt (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

A Right To Censor reunion would be hilarious!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

I'm wondering if you guys think it may happen?


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

Nope, but there might be a mid card event Punk/rock/austin segment


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

Maybe a quick backstage segment with them, nothing much though.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

Nah, not a main event segment. That's going to be for Rock/Punk interaction. Rock's build-up especially(Punk's place in the feud is being obviously built up for the past few months). But Austin/Punk interaction will probably happen. Since Punk has been running 2 segments a show a lot recently, we could expect something to occur. Maybe a small promo or backstage segment. Or else, I could be wrong all together.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

The only times WWE seems to want to have big name stars(past and/or present) interact during modern day, is a random backstage segment like:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*


----------



## thepogotribe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


>


....I got it ....smart :vince2 :vince


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*



thepogotribe said:


> ....I got it ....smart :vince2 :vince


You pick up fast :jordan2


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

Nope. If anything it'll be a short backstage segment.


----------



## Tuesday night slam (Dec 30, 2012)

I feel it will happen but on Raw not as the main event. Maybe just after the first hour


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

DX seems the obvious one.

Evolution would be good to see, possibly even with Batista (one-time thing) but probably unlikely.

Nexus is very unlikely, especially with the Ryback gimick.

Good possibility of Too Cool.

RTC would be interesting with the whole PG thing.

I would really like to see a small ECW invation (reminiscent of Raw in '97) but with Taz & RVD in TNA that won't happen.

I'm probably the only one, but I'd mark for an X-Factor reunion....


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

The Legacy reunites with Orton, Rhodes and DiBiase reuniting for one night only but since Orton and DiBiase are faces, Rhodes being a heel decides he doesn't want to be a part of it but would rather be remembered for being a Rhodes Scholar with Damien Sandow and you have yourselves a Tag Team Match with Orton and DiBiase teaming up to take on the team of Rhodes Scholars


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

Evolution reunion with Triple H, Flair, Orton, and who knows maybe Batista could do a one-off appearance by showing up


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

The nWo is all I would want to see.


----------



## Stealth420 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

Although it has been done to death a full on new world order reunion would be sweet.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

DX reunion most likely.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

Rikishi and Too Cool vs 3MB in a segment followed by a traditional dance.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

nWo would be the best to watch, but i think an Evolution one could happen


----------



## TeamFilmIt (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

Rikishi and Too Cool would be good. I was hoping they'd be back for the 1000th episode but instead they had Rikishi and his sons.

Also something a little more old school like Money inc.

Maybe we'll get the Brothers of Destruction with Paul Bearer this time as well.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

DX
Evolution

These two seem possible

But I would love to see a Nation of Domination and Ministry Reunion


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

I would mark if The Shield were beating down Ric Flair only to have Orton and HHH get involved and then have Batista make a one off appearance and they have a 4-3 match or 3-3. Whichever.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

I'm sure Vince would like this skit.

Reggie Brown (President Obama impersonator) is about to marry Billy Gunn (dressed as a Smoking Gunn) and Chuck Palumbo. DX stops the wedding to remind Billy he's a degenerate and not from the movie Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

The main event segment should be punk/Rock. However I think that heyman and punk should complain about who's officiating the match. Glass shatters and out comes Austin. We get stare downs all around just like the last time everyone saw each other. Somehow Punk should lose his title to the rock at royal rumble due to a mistake by stone cold, perhaps a foot under the rope. Lesnar wins the rumble an we get punk/Austin lesnar/rock and Cena/undertaker


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

Rock and Sock Connection
Edge and Christian/The Brood
Kaientai
JOB Squad


----------



## EJQL8 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

Here for a RTC reunion just to see Ivory. :mark:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

I really _don't_ want to see another DX reunion. Their moment at RAW 1000 was fine, let it be already.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

A new Nexus? isnt The Shield kinda a new Nexus? interrupting matches, beating up the roster.

Only one I can see will be there is DX...is the only stable coming back on Raws at times.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Evolution would be awesome if can get batista but wont happen


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

If Kaientai makes a return, I would be fasting for 100 days.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

just for the [email protected]** of it have Billy n Chuck
with Rico as their Manager....lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...d_14th_-_WrestleMania_Season_Kicking_Off.html



> - The January 7th episode of RAW with The Rock's return and Ryback vs. CM Punk is said to be an "all hands on deck" show with virtually every major big name being called in.
> 
> Then, WWE has the big RAW 20th Anniversary show on January 14th where they will be bringing several old names back. They may to bring back some names we don't see too often since some just appeared on the recent Slammys episode. Being in Texas, appearances by The Undertaker, Steve Austin and Shawn Michaels are likely. It's also expected WWE will make the first Hall of Fame announcement that night.
> 
> ...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



> For what it's worth regarding the January 7th episode, it's said that when the show is over, "people will be talking."


I dont think it will be anywhere near that good, but since Rock is returning, it has to better than the shit they produce each week.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Undertaker, Stone Cold and HBK :mark:


EDIT - If those names are coming on on the 14th, who are the big names joining the great one on the 7th?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

RAW Is TEXAS

All big names report for duty. Vince wants them ratings up again


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

The 14th is my 21st birthday, so I hope WWE don't botch this. :kobe2

Moar, more big names dammit. :mark:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

An ending of Raw that people will be talking about, eh?

Fuck, I remember when it used to be worth talking about damn near every week. Now it's lucky if something happens that gives us that "CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT WEEK!!!" feeling more than once or twice a year...


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

SHANE O MAC, SHANE O MAC!!


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Hoping we get a tease of Undertakers WM opponent

Lesnar to return and interrupt a DX reunion? hope not as I really don't want to see HHH/Lesnar 2 but could be a good way to reintroduce him

Would be interesting to see what Austin did if he came back

Foley for HOF announcement


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Usually when people are talking at end of episode its bout how shite it was these days


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

First of all, Save Us :austin



> For what it's worth regarding the January 7th episode, it's said that when the show is over, *"people will be talking."*


:hmm:

My Predictions:
1. Dat Heel Turn :cena2

2. Lesnar gives an F5 to Steph, she lands on her fake tits and they explode :artest3 setting up Bork v HHH II

What will actually happen though is a Rock Bottom to Punk


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Spoiler: The Shield attack a legend, Sheamus drives them from the ring and the good guys celebrate.
But it's okay to bury new talent, because it 'sends the fans home happy'.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

I just hope when they say "people will be talking" its not about how much of a letdown that was.



TheFranticJane said:


> Spoiler: The Shield attack a legend, Sheamus drives them from the ring and the good guys celebrate.
> But it's okay to bury new talent, because it 'sends the fans home happy'.


Heel attacks, face comes in for the save...is burying new talent?


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

"people will be talking."

Lol that should be happening every week. Oh and btw Nothing will happen bar a gts on the rock or a rock bottom on punk.

WWE messed up raw 1000 and will have a lackluster road to WM.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



moonmop said:


> I just hope when they say "people will be talking" its not about how much of a letdown that was.
> 
> 
> 
> Heel attacks, face comes in for the save...is burying new talent?


Only when the heels are indy guys.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



DwayneAustin said:


> Lesnar gives an F5 to Steph, she lands on her fake tits and they explode, setting up Bork v HHH II


:lol Well, that would be different :yes


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

January 7th ending would be The Shield putting Rock through a table, with Rock getting revenge at the January 8th SmackDown taping.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

If they can't produce good episode on Monday and the week after, they need to reevaluate their lives.

As for HoF, I'm thinking maybe this will be Foley's year with The Rock inducting him.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Well this news makes me even more bummed I didn't get tickets for the January 7th RAW.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



> For what it's worth regarding the January 7th episode, it's said that when the show is over, "*people will be talking*."





















The stars are aligning.....


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

People will be talking?

Sounds very bad


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Austin won't be there


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Question is will it be GOOD Talk Or Bad Talk 

we all talked about Brock Return last year
we all talked about New Year's Eve Show


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



Gimmicky said:


> If they can't produce good episode on Monday and the week after, they need to reevaluate their lives.
> 
> As for HoF, I'm thinking maybe this will be Foley's year with The Rock inducting him.


Taker should induct Foley. Taker put him over huge in his debut and gave him his most famous match.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

People will be talking? Hopefully they won't be saying "RAW was sooooo shit last night".


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



Dr. Jones said:


> Taker should induct Foley. Taker put him over huge in his debut and gave him his most famous match.


Foley has been in the business so long A LOT of people are probably qualified to induct him, maybe it can be a group of people like with some other Inductees.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

I think Taker is going to come out and announce something along the lines of wanting to retire at Wrestlemania 29 in the championship match.

Doesn't mean it happens though. Rock or Cena could call him out the night after Wrestlemania and set up the Main Event for Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Not expecting anything too awesome out of these episodes to be honest.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

a bunch of old retired guys come back for one night, beat up the young talent then leave for 6 months

sounds exiting


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

i can see it now
Ryback winning the title next week then The Rock turn heel at RR defeating Ryback with the help from The Shield and revealed to be their Leader
:russo


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Their word means nothing anymore. Almost zero hype for this. But I'm gonna download it just for the sake of The Rock, though.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

^ You not just DVR it or watch on YouTube?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Fuck it, if Taker makes an appearance I'll be happy.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Ridiculous. They will be big shows but the 20th anniversary RAW will be HUGE. I feel it in my bones. 

The 7th will probably be Rock heavy with him cutting promos and getting mixed up in the title match, maybe even attacked by The Shield.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*



kazoo said:


> just for the [email protected]** of it have Billy n Chuck
> with Rico as their Manager....lol


Knowing WWE, if that happens, they'd have to be the good guys who fans cheer, cause if fans boo them, WWE will be getting complaints from people about how WWE is negatively portraying certain stereotypes or something.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

We want The Boogeyman!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



The-Rock-Says said:


> ^ You not just DVR it or watch on YouTube?


XWT.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Rock/Austin/Punk confrontation? :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

So excited for the next three Raws and then RR. After months of filler we finally get actual Punk/Rock live build. Let's hope they don't fuck it up.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



the fox said:


> i can see it now
> Ryback winning the title next week then The Rock turn heel at RR defeating Ryback with the help from The Shield and revealed to be their Leader
> :russo


YES :mark::mark::mark: but you got to add in extra shock factor have them run out pick up rocky for Powerbomb then filp him onto there shoulders


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

"BAW GAWD ITS THE ROCK, ROCK BOTTOM!! ROCK BOTTOM ON THE CHAMPION, RYBACK IS UP!!!! RYBACK IS CLIMBING THE LADDER! RYBACK IS THE WWE CHAMPION!!! BYE GASH AL MIGHTY!" :rock4

Get Ready, Ladies and Gentleman :vince2


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Jan 14 2013: Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman for the reintroduced Hardcore Title


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



YoungGun_UK said:


> "BAW GAWD ITS THE ROCK, ROCK BOTTOM!! ROCK BOTTOM ON THE CHAMPION, RYBACK IS UP!!!! RYBACK IS CLIMBING THE LADDER! RYBACK IS THE WWE CHAMPION!!! BYE GASH AL MIGHTY!" :rock4
> 
> Get Ready, Ladies and Gentleman :vince2


I hope they don't pull any Ryback as WWE champion shit! :gun:

Rock v Punk for the Strap has to happen


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

My guess for 'everybody will be talking' is that the Shield will attack Rock and it will be revealed that Heyman hired them without Punk's knowledge. Ho hum.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



The Enforcer said:


> My guess for 'everybody will be talking' is that the Shield will attack Rock and it will be revealed that Heyman hired them without Punk's knowledge. Ho hum.


Possibly, would also allow them to split up Punk and Heyman for the return of Brock. As it seems inevitable they won't go with the a Brock/Punk/Heyman stable (which would be UNREAL if it happened!! ) Nah instead they'll fuck things up!:no:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



eireace said:


> Jan 14 2013: Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman for the reintroduced Hardcore Title


I'm all for that. Hoping Taka and Aguila can go at it for the reintroduced light heavyweight title as well!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

In now way do I see Ryback becoming WWE champion. There is no way that the WWE is going to take the guy they are grooming as their next big face currently and put him in his first WWE title feud with The Rock. 

Honestly, I think Punk won't even be in the match as WWE officials won't "clear him" for the match and it will be Ryback/Heyman, The Sheild will come out to save Heyman leading to Ryback/Rock cleaning out The Shield, maybe leading to the end with Pujnk giving Rock another GTS, ooooo what contraversy


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



> For what it's worth regarding the January 7th episode, it's said that when the show is over, "people will be talking."


The Rock is behind the Shield. He has them protecting Punk and the title because Rock wants to beat Punk's ass for the title. 

Ryback vs Punk is in it's final minutes - Ryback taking control and The Shield hits the ring and take out Ryback. Only this time Punk takes part in the beat down and they really do a number on Ryback. Cena was found knocked out backstage earlier in the show to explain why he doesn't make the save. After a 3-4 minute brutal beatdown The Rock heads to the ring to make the save. However once in the ring he's facing down The Shield and Punk when he gives the eyebrow raise and The Shield turns and starts mauling Punk, as Rock then joins in on the beatdown and hits the Rock Bottom on Punk as we fade to black.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Dolph to superkick Shawn... :mark:


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



adrian_zombo said:


> I'm all for that. Hoping Taka and Aguila can go at it for the reintroduced light heavyweight title as well!


Book it! (Y)


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ryback vs Punk is in it's final minutes - Ryback taking control and The Shield hits the ring and take out Ryback. Only this time Punk takes part in the beat down and they really do a number on Ryback. Cena was found knocked out backstage earlier in the show to explain why he doesn't make the save. After a 3-4 minute brutal beatdown The Rock heads to the ring to make the save. However once in the ring he's facing down The Shield and Punk when he gives the eyebrow raise and The Shield turns and starts mauling Punk, as Rock then joins in on the beatdown and hits the Rock Bottom on Punk as we fade to black.


:russo


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Well I'll definitely be viewing. I've not been excited for the next 3 months of Raw in god knows how long. Awesome


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Oh shit Ryback is winning the title


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The Rock is behind the Shield. He has them protecting Punk and the title because Rock wants to beat Punk's ass for the title.
> 
> Ryback vs Punk is in it's final minutes - Ryback taking control and The Shield hits the ring and take out Ryback. Only this time Punk takes part in the beat down and they really do a number on Ryback. Cena was found knocked out backstage earlier in the show to explain why he doesn't make the save. After a 3-4 minute brutal beatdown The Rock heads to the ring to make the save. However once in the ring he's facing down The Shield and Punk when he gives the eyebrow raise and The Shield turns and starts mauling Punk, as Rock then joins in on the beatdown and hits the Rock Bottom on Punk as we fade to black.


Yeah. who wins the match?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

All I can say...without TWO MEN, this whole Monday Night Raw thing would not be going on today and once again, they'll be on the same show. 

[email protected] Punk being overshadowed like a jobber yet again


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

I'm genuinely excited about Raw for the first time since around Summerslam I'd say. Rock is coming back which I can't wait for and we're finally on the RTWM. Raw's 20th Anniversary is happening and the potential is there to have a lot of big names show up and start some big time programs together. I'm not getting my hopes up too much but I'm still sort of looking forward to how things play out during January and heading into Mania. People are going to be talking, huh? That's fine with me. I just hope we're talking about things positively for a change.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Lmao at people actually thinking ryback is winning the title


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



LuN™ said:


> Rock/Austin/Punk confrontation? :mark:


One can only hope.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Do you think Undertaker will still have his manscara and his juvenile little gimmick? Or will he give the fans a little credit and not try to pass himself off as a zombie?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

I don't trust those rumors. Steve austin won't be there! i was fucking pissed off when he didn't show up on Raw's 1000 episode.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



Attitude3:16 said:


> I don't trust those rumors. Steve austin won't be there! i was fucking pissed off when he didn't show up on Raw's 1000 episode.


He had surgery. He didn't want the fans to see Austin at anything less than 100% and him going down the aisle in a cast. He will definitely be at the 20th anniversary and I have no doubt he'll have some sort of confrontation with CM Punk considering the amount of times Punk mentions his name.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



Attitude3:16 said:


> I don't trust those rumors. Steve austin won't be there! i was fucking pissed off when he didn't show up on Raw's 1000 episode.


How do you know Austin wont be there? He missed raw 1000 due to kneee surgey and hes alot better now. So it gives him all the reason to be there since he missed raw 1000 plus its in Texas all the more reason for him to show up.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Wooho yeaah! Big plans! Let's keep bringing back superstars from the past! A bunch of has-beens will save the ratings! woooo BIG PLANS!!! Vince is really a genius!!!!! vince:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

here's an idea i thought of what could be a huge swerve

obviously the rock is going to have a confrontation with the shield, and it'll happen when the rock is in the ring with cm punk and paul heyman. as both rock and punk have a 10 minute promo and are about to fight, you hear the sheilds theme go off. they walk down the stairs and into the ring. we get a 1 minute standoff to get the crowd rowdy, then you see the rock smile and the shield attacks both punk and heyman.

all along the shield weren't protecting punk, they were making sure he was still the champion for the rock can whoop his ass.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



Cookie Monster said:


> He had surgery. He didn't want the fans to see Austin at anything less than 100% and him going down the aisle in a cast. He will definitely be at the 20th anniversary and I have no doubt he'll have some sort of confrontation with CM Punk considering the amount of times Punk mentions his name.


Lets hope a confrontation will lead into a storyline which will lead into a match


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*



doctor doom said:


> The main event segment should be punk/Rock. However I think that heyman and punk should complain about who's officiating the match. Glass shatters and out comes Austin. We get stare downs all around just like the last time everyone saw each other. Somehow Punk should lose his title to the rock at royal rumble due to a mistake by stone cold, perhaps a foot under the rope. Lesnar wins the rumble an we get punk/Austin lesnar/rock and Cena/undertaker


I just want those 3 in the ring in the main event segment with a huge swerve


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



Stone Hot said:


> Lets hope a confrontation will lead into a storyline which will lead into a match


I think that should get people talking. Austin and Punk confrontation, leading to a storyline between the two.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*



doctor doom said:


> The main event segment should be punk/Rock. However I think that heyman and punk should complain about who's officiating the match. Glass shatters and out comes Austin. We get stare downs all around just like the last time everyone saw each other. Somehow Punk should lose his title to the rock at royal rumble due to a mistake by stone cold, perhaps a foot under the rope. Lesnar wins the rumble an we get punk/Austin lesnar/rock and Cena/undertaker


love it


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

as long as we dont have to sit through another AJ wedding this time, I dont care what happens on Raw 20th.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

i have high expectations for this and i have a feeling there gonna meet it


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Sounds good to me, I look forward to it.
Might be best to stay away from rumours / spoliers to get the full expierence though.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



HEELKris said:


> Wooho yeaah! Big plans! Let's keep bringing back superstars from the past! A bunch of has-beens will save the ratings! woooo BIG PLANS!!! Vince is really a genius!!!!! vince:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2


Hey guess what. They bring alot of money when they show up genius!! If the current talent could bring as much as they can then Vince wouldnt have to ask old stars back


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

This report is true. This information was in an email that was sent out to local media this morning by the WWE.

Read the email myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Here's whats gonna happen.

Taker:
Undertaker is going to come out and slowly walk down the ramp. He gets in the ring, does his whole "if i was going down on you this is what i'd do with my tongue" shpeel. He looks up at the Wrestlemania sign and points, gets a microphone and says "who's next?" Goldberg's music hits and he's being escorted by The Shield (no relevance, they just didnt have any security at the time so they just picked the closet jobbers in Bossman clothes) he comes down, stands in the sparks, singes his beard (not giving a fuck) gets in the ring and stares down Taker, who is like "wtf is WCW" Goldberg grabs the mic and says "YOU'RE NEXT" and spears him.

Punk/Ryback:
Match starts off with Ryback just focusing on beating the shit out of Punk. Punk is like "dude wtf climb the ladder for the spot" and Ryback isn't listening. He's just destroying him. Anyways, so Ryback is like "oh shit the spot" and starts to climb the ladder. As he's climbing The Shield's music hits and they come out from the crowd. They're sorta pissed that they had to escort Goldberg earlier, but they'll get past that. Anyways, here they come into the ring and stare down Ryback. All of a sudden Cena and Sheamus run down and stand side by side with Ryback. Ryback looks at his watch and says "Its clobberin time" and then Cena and Sheamus exchange a look and are like "Nope its jobberin time!" They motion toward the Shield and they all start beating the shit out of Ryback who is like "guys? guys?! GUYS?!" Cena grabs a mic and says "Theres only two top babyfaces in this buisness you poop nose" and leave the ring. CM Punk, who was checking his watch cause he thought for SURE it was indeed clobberin time, is up the ladder and grabs the title. He's like "BEST IN THE WORLD" still checking his watch, even though Heyman was like "No dude it IS clobberin time, now celebrate!" 

After that debacle, the Rock comes down to shake Punk's hand. No one is in the ring except Punk and Heyman. Punk looks at him like "No Dwayne, we aren't friends" And Rock is like "but dude... shake" and then The Shield comes out like "No Dwayne" and attack him. Then the show closes and we all come on here like "THAT...WAS...

































AWESOME"


mfw


----------



## MisterEvans (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



Buckley said:


> Here's whats gonna happen.
> 
> Taker:
> Undertaker is going to come out and slowly walk down the ramp. He gets in the ring, does his whole "if i was going down on you this is what i'd do with my tongue" shpeel. He looks up at the Wrestlemania sign and points, gets a microphone and says "who's next?" Goldberg's music hits and he's being escorted by The Shield (no relevance, they just didnt have any security at the time so they just picked the closet jobbers in Bossman clothes) he comes down, stands in the sparks, singes his beard (not giving a fuck) gets in the ring and stares down Taker, who is like "wtf is WCW" Goldberg grabs the mic and says "YOU'RE NEXT" and spears him.
> ...



What did I just read?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



Cookie Monster said:


> He had surgery. He didn't want the fans to see Austin at anything less than 100% and him going down the aisle in a cast. He will definitely be at the 20th anniversary and I have no doubt he'll have some sort of confrontation with CM Punk considering the amount of times Punk mentions his name.


Did he recover from that knee surgery? i hope he's in shape so he can stun the shit out of Punk.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

When trying to speculate on what I thought was going to happen, initially, I thought that Brad Maddox was going to be the leader of The Shield. With Heyman hiring first Maddox, then Maddox bringing in The Shield the second time. Which would explain the "you can't do anything for me, really?" promo by Maddox to Heyman. Of course, in thinking about this, there's no way that Maddox could turn the Shield loose on Punk without it turning someone babyface. So I guess the speculation with The Rock makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

'it will get people talking' Yeah, that's all great, except maybe this time actually follow through?

This year we've had a quite a few Raw's where people have been talking after it and looking forward to the next show, though it has NEVER lasted. Brock's return? died down in no time, him making Rock-style appearances really killed his return. Punk's heel turn on Rock? that only lasted a week. Ryback's rise? Yeah, his booking's been crap and he's pretty much getting Cena hate from the IWC now.

The last time they got us talking and actually followed through was Punk's shoot promo, after that we got 2/3 months of exciting and fresh WWE, but it slowly died down after that, there was no long term follow through their either.

So whatever it is Vince is trying now, i hope he realizes that short-term plans NEVER WORK, he has to got for a long-term storyline and follow-through. Getting the ratings up for one/two weeks by throwing in a bunch of twists is no accomplishment, unless you can follow through. Short-term booking is one of the worst decisions made.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



SonoShion said:


>


Maybe slightly off-topic, but I would mark the hell out if Hollywood Rock made a return.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

I wanna see Punk and The Shield have a stare down with Rock at the end of the 20th anniversary show.

Just as Punk and The Shield make a move to attack the Rock, the glass shatters and Austin comes pacing down the ramp and enters the ring to stand side by side with the Rock. 

The whole time Rock and Austin never look at each other, rather stare down Punk and The Shield as the show goes of the air!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

What's it matter? Most of you are just gonna bitch and cry no matter what happens, you find fault with everything.



Amuroray said:


> "people will be talking."
> 
> Lol that should be happening every week. Oh and btw Nothing will happen bar a gts on the rock or a rock bottom on punk.
> 
> WWE messed up raw 1000 and will have a lackluster road to WM.


3.8 rating and not really that bad of an episode, hardly what I would call lackluster.



SovereignVA said:


> Only when the heels are indy guys.


They are WWE Superstars, which last I checked isn't the indies.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



K.W.H. said:


> What's it matter? Most of you are just gonna bitch and cry no matter what happens, you find fault with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



says it all.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

Yes, in the middle of the ring. Rock starts if off, Austin interrupts then they do a promo and Punk interrupts them both. Great way to start things off.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



eireace said:


> Jan 14 2013: Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman for the reintroduced Hardcore Title





adrian_zombo said:


> I'm all for that. Hoping Taka and Aguila can go at it for the reintroduced light heavyweight title as well!


Too bad D'Lo Brown is in TNA. We want D'Lo vs X-Pac for the reintroduced European title



adrian_zombo said:


> An ending of Raw that people will be talking about, eh?
> 
> Fuck, I remember when it used to be worth talking about damn near every week. Now it's lucky if something happens that gives us that "CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT WEEK!!!" feeling more than once or twice a year...


And even if they do it once or twice a year it's with the superstars from the era where it used to be worth talking near every week


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Really looking forward to the next two Raw's, hopefully they meet everyone's expectations.


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

ill hand it to vince, once wrestlemania season starts up raw is actually watchable, im interested to see if they can make all three hours watchable though, hopefully a punk austin confrontation


----------



## xxbones88xx (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



W0lf said:


> The 14th is my 21st birthday, so I hope WWE don't botch this. :kobe2
> 
> Moar, more big names dammit. :mark:


thats funny stone cold was anounced as the referee for wm 23 on my 21st birthday it totally made the whole entire day for me


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

It's Rocks and Punk's feud. Not Steve's and Punks feud. Austin should turn up drink a few and say a few words and leave,


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Michaels? :mark:
Taker? :mark:
AUSTIN!? :mark:

Consider me pumped!

Hopefully Lesnar makes an appearance too!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Even as a massive Ryback fan, I don't want to see him win the title. Punk/Rock just _has_ to happen.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

Austin coming back would be cool, but they shouldn't distract from the main feud--unless he's going to be a special guest ref or something.


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

Anything with these three together would be appreciated.


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

I can't wait.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

Something in my gut tells me its going to be Punk/Austin at WM. If thats the case they will headline and putting Rock with Cena again is the only match that would insure Rock didnt overshadow Austins match bc nobody wants to see Cena beat Rock for the title.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Something in my gut tells me its going to be Punk/Austin at WM. If thats the case they will headline and putting Rock with Cena again is the only match that would insure Rock didnt overshadow Austins match bc nobody wants to see Cena beat Rock for the title.


would love Punk vs Austin but if that happens and so does rock vs cena and hhh vs brock where does that leave Taker then? who does he face?


----------



## #MillionsOfDollas (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

I don't know if it will happen but if it does, i'm sure Ziggler will be there to take the finisher! :no:


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

The last line has me all hyped up for this next Raw. It does have the potential to be a damn good show with a TLC match and a returning Rock on the card, so I hope the show does live up to the hype. And the 20th Anniversary show is gonna be quite good too with all those big names coming back. Just like others have mentioned, even I'd mark for a Austin/Rock or a Austin/Punk confrontation. The cards for the upcoming Raws do look stacked up, looks like the RTWM is gonna be real good.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

tbh I'd rather just see a rock/austin segment, leave punk out


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Interested in what's gonna happen with Taker and Austin if they do show for the 20th Anniversary show. Perfect opportunity to set up Taker's opponent for Mania, and I have no clue what Austin will do, but he's Austin, so I can't wait.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Its crazy but I guarantee there will still be people "oh I didn't watch RAW, it sucked!! I just fast forwarded it to....."


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*



The-Rock-Says said:


> It's Rocks and Punk's feud. Not Steve's and Punks feud. Austin should turn up drink a few and say a few words and leave,


It's just one Raw. :cool2


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*



jackbhoy said:


> tbh I'd rather just see a rock/austin segment, leave punk out


This,no need a for a worthless third wheel when you have two icons on the ring the only way this will work if is at soon as punk hits the ring gets the stunner and the peoples elbow and RAW closes with Rock and Austin drinking beer.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Is it going to have people talking in a bad way? Or good way? Either way, I'm skeptical the WWE can get it done. The show has been like crap recently. I've been losing interest while I watch the show. That's not a good thing to do.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*



zxLegionxz said:


> This,no need a for a worthless third well when you have two icons on the ring the only way this will work if is at soon as punk hits the ring gets the stunner and the peoples elbow and RAW closes with Rock and Austin drinking beer.


If you think Punk is worthless, what does that say about the Rock, since they are facing at a major pay per view? Haters gonna hate.


----------



## FingersPointedAtMe (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Please don't let that old fossil, Shawn Michaels or other HOFs, have an appearance on Raw.. The spotlight they were once under has moved on to better and younger talents.. Their appearance means NOTHING. The only effect they have on the show is reminding the WWE Universe about a past that is long gone, and it's never COMING BACK. It doesn't need to come back, and I don't want it to come back. We don't need old hags taking up ring time that younger and FAR BETTER talents should be getting to solidify a potential future much like what Shawn Michaels had. By bringing in Hall of Famers, what they're really doing is terminating any chance a current talent has. It's like a pregnant female, she had the chance to become a mother, but instead, she gets an abortion. It's sad, really. And if this is what gets people "talking", then I'm afraid for you people.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

If they plan on having Austin Punk at mania then Austin should be involved


----------



## jaysckrilla (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Is The Rock really NOT going to be at the RAW going home show for the RR? On WWE.com that is the only RAW not confirmed for him..


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

I'm pretty excited for the two upcoming Raw episodes reading this. Hopefully it doesn't disappoint. As long as I get to see Austin raising hell and the Rock/Punk confrontation, than I'm a happy camper.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



W0lf said:


> The 14th is my 21st birthday, so I hope WWE don't botch this. :kobe2
> 
> Moar, more big names dammit. :mark:


Oh, honey, please go out for your 21st birthday and watch the show on DVR the next day. 

I promise you will regret if you don't. Seriously, I had strep throat on my 21st but my friends came and picked me up at 11:45 p.m. and dragged me to a nice quiet dive bar so I could do SOMETHING at midnight on my birthday and to this day I'm glad they did. 

Anyways, I think maybe twice last year I got a "ZOMG WHAT WILL HAPPEN NEXT" feeling from WWE. Once was after a PPV and once, oddly, was on Smackdown. So if they can deliver anything remotely ZOMG I'll be pleased.

Also, I'm too sick to get fucked up enough to tolerate fuckery like the holiday episodes, so here's hoping at least for something I can sit through sober. 

Aah, today's WWE expectations. :lol


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

chris jericho??


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

I know for sure Bret Hart is going to be there. Goldust? Mark Henry? Batista? Golberg? Jericho?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

god dammit for the national championship being on the same night. Can't miss notre dame game. 

Im dvring this raw and staying off here and twitter that night.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

Maybe a small segment, but it would be nice to see them all 3 together.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

I don't believe the hype. WWE always lets me down when I start believing.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



jaysckrilla said:


> Is The Rock really NOT going to be at the RAW going home show for the RR? On WWE.com that is the only RAW not confirmed for him..


Man, how old are you? LOL. Are you serious? He'll be at every show that matters and that's scary considering he works harder than anyone working on the WWE roster today or in the past.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



AthenaMark said:


> Man, how old are you? LOL. Are you serious? He'll be at every show that matters and that's scary considering he works harder than anyone working on the WWE roster today or in the past.


Source ? Oh well, you really think his actual muscles come only from hard work, do you ? :russo


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*



K.W.H. said:


> If you think Punk is worthless, what does that say about the Rock, since they are facing at a major pay per view? Haters gonna hate.


I didnt say he was worthless but he was the example in this topic this applies to anyone from top to bottom in the current roster


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Ways you'd book RAW 20th?*

Me personally I would have the legends involved & have the following

• DX Reunion - All 5 members of DX come out for a promo in the ring kinda like RAW 1000 but during it Rhodescholars come out & challenge NAO to a tag match later on, during this match Rhodescholars get the upperhand but the rest of DX come out & save NAO but then The Shield come out & take out all of DX which would start a rivalry with HHH for WM

• Bret Hart - Have him come out with Jim Niedhart, Natalya, Tyson Kidd to do a little promo but mainly to announce the 1st member of the HOF 2013, Owen Hart, there 

• Jim Niedhart - Above

• The Undertaker - I'd have 3MB come out & challenge any legend to face them, suddenly the lights go out & The Undertaker enters, he takes out Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre with a chokeslam & Slater with a tombstone within 30 secs, he then announces he will be in the Royal Rumble match

• The Rock - Have him do a promo with Punk & Heyman & get involved with the main event match involving Punk

• Mick Foley - Have him appear several times throughout the show as Mankind visiting Punk at hospital where he is injured in a video earlier in the week before he leaves, Dude Love as Dolph Ziggler's tag partner against Team HellNo where he wouldn't wrestle but get attacked by Ziggler & appear as Cactus Jack in a legends battle royal which would have Vader involved so they would have a stare down

• Old Divas - Have 4 heel divas face 4 divas from the Attitude Era in a quick squash match which would have Trish Stratus, Lita, Sable & Mae Young

• Ric Flair - Have him be announced as the new GM of RAW & book the main event & maybe do a quick promo on Punk & good one on Ziggler where he would book a tag match with him & a mystery partner against the Tag Champs TeamHellNo

• Sgt Slaugter - Have him backstage were he meets The Shield & tells them there nothing but a descries to the police & nation, they then give him justice for his actions with Iraq

• Roddy Piper - Have him host Pipers Pit with Guest Brock Lesnar & Paul Heymen where Piper would be taking the piss out of him then Brock decides he's had enough do he attacks Piper & breaks his arm with the Kimura lock

• Brock Lesnar - Above

• Jim Ross, have him on commentary with King & Cole

• APA - Have them in the APA room backstage were there doing the usual card game & drinking beer, they'd been offered by 3MB to take out The Undertaker for them, they don't have the right cash & there meeting turns into a classic brawl, I'd also have them face PTP after the Usos had been done for the night after there dance with Brodus, CoBro, Rikishi & Too Cool

• E&C - Have US Title match with Antonio Cesaro but Christian is back to his silly tag gimmick with Edge joining him at ringside with them both coming out with silly glasses & hats

• Kevin Nash - Not really much, just have him randomly come out during a match with Sheamus, Orton, Del Rio etc were he'd join commentary & bash RAW & go on how Nitro was always better, also hinting TNA

• Stone Cold - Have him come out in his quad bike & have a beer bash in the ring before being rudely interrupted by Punk & Heymen were they cut promos at each other, Austin would also be involved in the main event were Punk would take him out as well as Lesnar

• Legends battle royal featuring Sycho Sid, Vader, Doink, Val Venis, Rikishi, Too Cool, Cactus Jack, Chainsaw Charlie, Ken Shamrock, Godfather, Goldust, DDP, Dusty Rhodes, Jim Niedhart, Iron Shiek, Nikolai Volkoff, William Regal, Albert & more
That's how I see things being, how about you?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

I would mark the fuck out for this


----------



## Maz121 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Ways you'd book RAW 20th?*

I don't think they will waste the Undertaker on 3MB


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

January 7th Raw episode will get everyone talking hmmm im ready to mark out


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

They said talking, not talking about how good the show was. 

Maybe people will be talking about how this company has utterly failed to make a true star even close to Austin or The Rock for over a decade and therefore has to rely on increasingly aged roster of former stars?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

It better be good. . .I've been trudging through boring, Punk-heavy Raws for months just waiting for mentions of The Rock and him coming back to actually do something. Ryback was a temporary distraction, but WWE has jobbed him in every fued he's been in. So that's just been an overall disappointment.

The only thing that can save WWE from imploding in on itself with them only pushing the most boring wrestlers on the show now is The Rock.

Save this awful show Rock. Save it from the boring weakling losers like Punk and The Shield who are overrated and overpushed as fuck.



D.M.N. said:


> January 7th ending would be The Shield putting Rock through a table, with Rock getting revenge at the January 8th SmackDown taping.


God I hope not. The only thing I'll be talking about is how shitty the show is, and how WWE is pushing the wrong people as usual. They've put Punk's Shield over enough guys for a year's worth of push in just 2 months. They've been put over every big name already except Cena and Big Show (and Punk of course, but they can't be put over the guy they work for).

Zero point in them getting put over The Rock too unless they want even more people to lose interest. They aren't well-liked by anyone but the dorks on here who think it's cool to cheer against everything "Vince likes", and whine and demand that everything "Vince doesn't like" be pushed and always win.

I hope Punk's Shield has as little to do with The Rock's storyline as possible.

Nothing more than, "oh they're Punk's guys all along~" (As if we didn't know that from day one), and Ryback + others come out to take them out while The Rock beats up Punk. Punk's Shield should be reduced to being taken out by the WWE locker room throughout the fued every time they show up, and should have no other business with The Rock/Punk fued outside of it being revealed Punk was cheating to retain the title.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



> Being in Texas, appearances by The Undertaker, *Steve Austin* and Shawn Michaels are likely.



Fuck yeah! I'm glad I grabbed some bad ass tickets for this one.:austin2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Rikishi and Too Cool vs 3MB in a segment followed by a traditional dance.


That would honestly be a great move for WWE to make tbh.

Aside from them Yeah DX is the obvious one. Maybe Brothers of destruction doing a Lil segment too?

Would love to see RTC make a cameo but yeah doubt that's every gonna happen. Same with Evolution although that seems more likely


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

CAN'T FRICKIN' WAIT! Gonna be awesome next few months! Last 2 Raw's were pretty entertaining to me,but with TLC match,Rock's return,upcoming 20th anniversary with SCSA and others,I'm already marking out!

And I will stay the fuck away from this forum,because of fat complainers who live in theirs mom basement...there will be a lot of ppl who will be saying "LOL fuck you Vince,this shit sucks,I AM NEVER WATCHING AGAIN(until next week)"...these ppl are insulting my intelligence


CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*



Strongside said:


> Right To Censor would fit perfectly in the PG era!


What the hell would they censor though? They'd run out during a match or promo, realize it's PG and just shake each others' hands on a job well done.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*



RyanPelley said:


> What the hell would they censor though? They'd run out during a match or promo, realize it's PG and just shake each others' hands on a job well done.


Exactly. They'd return to "claim victory". Would be another funny continuation from attitude era, like mae young and the hand.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

i'd rather watch a Sable reunion.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*



Goldfinger said:


> i'd rather watch a Sable reunion.


If HHH-Lesnar feud happens again, I wouldn't mind if they had Sable-Steph involved. I was sorta hoping they got involved this past summer, but they didn't.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

John morrison to make a long-term return to team with miz again


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*

I would love to see Nexus and Evolution. DX is more recent and they are always on. Would love to see Triple H, Orton, and Flair, because i doubt Batista would show up. Nexus would also be awesome. Seeing Barrett as champion, Darren Young as PTP, Heath Slater as leader of 3MB, Ryback, Justin Gabriel, Otunga as the lawler, all of them are pretty successful so far, and would love to see Michael Tarver show up.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*



x iCame2Play x said:


> Darren Young as PTP, Otunga as the lawler, all of them are pretty successful so far


lol


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

A good start would be to put the Rock in a match on Raw. They can say since Punk has to defend his title prior to the RR that the Rock should also have to compete. The Rock Vs Ziggler with Cena as the special guest referee. A way for Vicki to screw Ziggler and AJ. But it backfires when Cena goes to cost Ziggler the match but screws Rock instead.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

In other words.. ratings are in the shitter so they're bringing back every attitude era star for a cheap boost. what the hell are they gonna do in another 10 years when those guys can't go anymore?


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



YoungGun_UK said:


> "BAW GAWD ITS THE ROCK, ROCK BOTTOM!! ROCK BOTTOM ON THE CHAMPION, RYBACK IS UP!!!! RYBACK IS CLIMBING THE LADDER! RYBACK IS THE WWE CHAMPION!!! BYE GASH AL MIGHTY!" :rock4
> 
> Get Ready, Ladies and Gentleman :vince2


this is soooooooooooooooooo going to happen


----------



## darkyukon (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Ryback enters the Hall of Pain....


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



Annihilus said:


> In other words.. ratings are in the shitter so they're bringing back every attitude era star for a cheap boost. what the hell are they gonna do in another 10 years when those guys can't go anymore?


Bring back Cena and Punk for a smaller boost.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

How about Rock turning Heel and aligning himself with Shield?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



Defei said:


> How about Rock turning Heel and aligning himself with Shield?


And then Stone Cold Returns and stuns everybody. Even Justin Roberts and JR


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*



Defei said:


> How about Rock turning Heel and aligning himself with Shield?


Heel punk vs Heel Rock
could be good but that wont happen because that's an interesting story line


----------



## Undertaker1991 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

I'd say Randy Orton turns heel or Dolph Ziggler to cash in successfully or both to get people talking


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

Rock heel turn as leader of the shield would be epic.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Ways you'd book RAW 20th?*



Maz121 said:


> I don't think they will waste the Undertaker on 3MB


They did on RAW 1000 with the rest of JOB squad 2.0


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Ways you'd book RAW 20th?*

they should cut to sgt slaughter and general adnam at saddam husseins grave


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Ways you'd book RAW 20th?*

Feels like there's always a Raw milestone to celebrate lately. Every 100 episodes, anniversaries, end of every year. Guess it's just 3, but it feels like 3 birthdays a year instead of one.

Anyway, I'm assuming Brock Lesnar is going to be held out until after the Royal Rumble. WWE is probably not going to take buzz away from Rock vs punk.

Rock vs Brock would be a bigger match, but I doubt it'll happen.

I wouldn't mind seeing Batista return, and maybe Morrison and Melina. Some think Shelton Benjamin was in talks with WWE about returning too. I wouldn't mind seeing these guys return on Raw or during the Rumble. Then there's Mark Henry and Christian too. I'd like to see them back as well. I don't think any of them are totally done.

Aside from that obvious stuff, I'd just like to see actual effort put in to all the storylines. No regular, generic filler matches with no implications. Having the whole show be worth watching for a change would be nice.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Ways you'd book RAW 20th?*



PowerandGlory said:


> they should cut to sgt slaughter and general adnam at saddam husseins grave


LOL


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Ways you'd book RAW 20th?*

SCSA. Just so I can see how Ziggler would sell a stunner.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Ways you'd book RAW 20th?*

*I would totally stack the card with every legend from the Raw era, possible.*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

*HBK HBK HBK 

*


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

The Rock heel turn seems interesting but with 3 movies coming out shortly, I don't think he will turn heel. However, I don't really know what will have people talking other than a Rock heel turn.

The only think I can think of is the Shield jumping Ryback and The Rock tries to help out but Punk and Shield get the upper hand until the lights go out and when they turn on, Undertake is in the middle of the ring, lays everyone out including Rock and just stairs at the Royal Rumble sign as the show goes off the air.

Then Taker wins the Rumble and it won't matter if it's Punk or Rock in the main event because the WWE could sell it any way they want.


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Ways you'd book RAW 20th?*

*Matches I'd have:* 

*Main Event Special Referee: The Rock*
CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler & The Big Show vs John Cena, Ryback & Sheamus
- Guest commentator would be Shawn Michaels.
- Face team picks up the win here.
- Lesnar makes his return after the match by F5'ing Cena to close the show.

*20 Man Legends Battle Royal*
Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg vs X-Pac vs William Regal vs Vader vs Sid Vicious vs Rikishi vs Val Venis vs Bob Backlund vs Tommy Dreamer vs Ron Simmons vs Doink The Clown vs Road Warrior Animal vs The Godfather vs Scotty 2 Hotty vs Grandmaster Sexay vs Booker T vs Steve Blackman vs Mosh vs Thrasher
-4 Finalists: Rikishi, Booker T, X-Pac & Vader
-Winner: Booker T
-Guest commentator would be Kevin Nash.

*Divas Tag Team Match*
Trish Stratus & Lita vs Eve & Tamina
- Backstage segment with Eve, Tamina & Lita. Set up a Tag match, with Lita having a surprise partner(Trish).
- Trish & Lita pick up the win here. 
-Guest commentator would be Dusty Rhodes.

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Team Hell No(c) vs Team Rhodes Scholars
-Team Rhodes Scholars win this from interference from The Shield.
- Post match beatdown on Team Hell No. They're about to set up for the 3 man Powerbomb when Undertakers gong sounds, the lights go out and Undertaker appears and evens the playing field to help out his brother.
-Guest commentator for this would be Mick Foley.

*Singles Match*
The Miz vs Wade Barrett
- Barrett picks up the win here.
-Guest commentator for this would be Edge.

*Tag Team Match*
Randy Orton & Alberto Del Rio vs Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre
-Couldnt fit Orton or Del Rio anywhere, so might aswell just stick them in a match, and 3MB were the only others that were logical choices for opponents.
-Orton & Del Rio get the win here. Guest Commentator for this is Diamond Dallas Page

*Singles Match*
Antonio Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
- Just putting a solid midcard match in there. Cesaro picks up the win.
- Guest commentator for this match would be Bret Hart (Would have guest commentator for every match).

*Segments:*

*Piper's Pit*
Roddy Piper hosts Piper's Pit with guests The Shield. I'd love to see an Ambrose/Piper interaction, and I think this would be a great segment. Piper eventually gets beatdown, but Team Hell No make the save (This is before the Tag Title match).

*Austin/Punk Promo (Featuring Brad Maddox)*
We finally get one of these. Austin comes out and starts cutting a promo, saying generic stuff about the past 20 years of RAW when he is interrupted by Brad Maddox. Austin looks pissed off, then Maddox starts talking trash. Austin eventually Stunner's him and celebrates, until Punk's music hits and out comes Punk and Heyman. Not gonna go into what they actually say cause I cant be bothered thinking of all that, but they trade insults back and forth and that sorta stuff.

*HHH/HBK Promo (Featuring Ziggler)*
Shawn & Hunter have a nice promo talking about the past 20 years of RAW. Ziggler interrupts it with AJ & Big E by his side. He does the usual young guy thing of telling the old timers to get out of "his" ring. Shows disrespect etc. Eventually he gets Sweet Chin Music'd by Shawn, then they retreat and Shawn & HHH celebrate in the ring. I've just always wanted to see Ziggler get hit with a SCM and this would be perfect, plus he'd get a nice rub being in the same ring as those 2. 

*APA Backstage*
I do like the idea of APA being backstage doing what they usually do. JBL wouldnt be on commentary as I'd have JR, King & Cole, so this would be perfect. Have atleast 3 segments of this throughout the show featuring Prime Time Players, 3MB, & Ryder, Santino & Brodus. 

*E & C Re-unite*
Edge & Christian come out through the crowd to there old music. With kazoos and the glasses. They do the 5 second posse, but are then interrupted by Team Rhodes Scholars. They rip on E & C's "childish and juvenile behaviour". E & C then insult them abit and Christian gives the Killswitch to Cody, and then they both give a Conchairto to Sandow. This would be after their Tag Title victory, because it wouldnt be logical to have Sandow get Conchairtoed and then go out and no sell it and win the Tag Titles. 

*Rock Promo*
The Rock starts off the show with a Promo and announces that he'll be the guest referee in tonights big 6 Man Tag match. All 6 members of tonights 6 Man Tag come out and talk, and almost get into a fight, but are stopped by referees. This hypes up the 6 Man Tag for later that night. 

Thats all I can think of so far, if this happened I sure as hell wouldnt mind it. Maybe I couldve thought of something more for Triple H, but Im not sure.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

All I ask for on the 20th Anniversary of Raw is that we get Rock, Trips, Jericho, Austin, and Taker forming a "God Tier" heel group with HBK as the manager, where they cut a promo absolutely destroying the PG Era and all of us internet and casual fans alike. Then this leads to an Attitude Era vs PG Era storyline, where the PG Era people end up getting put over at Wrestlemania 29 so all of the complainers can shut up about it once and for all. And then at Wrestlemania 30, the WWE can go all out on the big matches and get a 2mil buyrate.

8*D


----------



## TheGrimChampion (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

The Rock heel turn and turns out to be ruling the shield (maybe he gave the idea to roman reigns?) and attacks CM Punk, then proceeds to start attacking everyone that dares challenge him back stage. It probably won't happen though. Its more likely Stone Cold will give someone a stunner. Thats equally as entertaining.


----------



## bballplayanick (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

How about a Randy Orton heel turn against The Rock?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Ways you'd book RAW 20th?*

I would book the midcard talent to main event the show and this would show theres a new era in WWE than what it was 20 years ago


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Ways you'd book RAW 20th?*

I really don't see them making this 20th anniversary show as big a deal as they made Raw 1000. Raw 1000 had months of build up, I believe they started with the 988th episode of Raw where before every show they explicitly said the number to build up anticipation. I think you're thinking of too much for the show.

I am almost sure that Austin will be present for this one though and hopefully, he will engage in some sort of interaction with CM Punk. What would be epic is if they held off Austin's participation until the very end of the show, built up a 'surprise guest' for the entire night and hyped it up as the last segment of the night. Austin comes out to a pop and Punk interrupts him and they start to go at each other and eventually, they brawl. If Shield wants to come out and interrupt, they could all beat down Austin until The Rock runs down and helps even the odds. Punk will exit the ring as soon as Rock comes out, and Austin and Rock brawl with The Shield. Austin and Rock stand tall in the ring while the others retreat, and they have a beer bash to end the show. Not only would this be an awesome moment, but the fact that the seed has been planted for Austin to return against Punk at WM29 will now leave it open in case they can get a deal done with Austin last minute. 

Outside of that, Undertaker should have a squash moment against somebody and announce his return in the Rumble match. Michaels coming back as a part of DX.with Triple H, New Age Outlaws and X-Pac again would be very cool and having Rhodes Scholars facing the New Age Outlaws would be great only if they win the match later in the show by holding the tights or using the ropes, so that they don't ruin the return of the Outlaws but they put over Rhodes Scholars.

Mick Foley coming out to a pop and having Vince McMahon interrupt him and announce him as the first entrant in the 2012 Hall of Fame would be very cool too. A nice moment for Mick. 

Rikishi dancing with Brodus to Too Cool's entrance is still something I want to see. That would be hilarious.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Ways you'd book RAW 20th?*

3MB and The Undertaker... BLEURGHHHH.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

Could happen though I'm unsure if Austin would agree to the segment. We'll find out soon enough though.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Ways you'd book RAW 20th?*

its a shame no one wants to see bra&panties matches anymore.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Ways you'd book RAW 20th?*

miz tv with his special guests austin and debra


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

I wrote about this potentially happening in the "How would you book the 20th anniversary show?" thread and I added onto it. The most recent reports are saying that the end of the Raw on 1/7 will have everybody talking. A very obvious choice, and probably most likely considering WWE can't shock you anymore, is revealing that Punk is responsible for the Shield and that they're working together. The Shield will help Punk retain as well as assist in beating down The Rock to end the show with Punk, Heyman, Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns standing over The Rock and Ryback. 

We go to the 20th anniversary. A surprise guest is built throughout the show and is eventually plugged into the final segment of the show. Austin comes out and starts talking about the 20 years of Monday Night Raw but Punk's music hits. He comes strolling down and they could have a segment very similar to Foley/Punk when Foley was telling Punk he needed to define his legacy. Punk has an arsenal of verbal weapons that he could use that could connect to The Rock (Austin walking out-Rock leaving, Austin not being able to 'let go') and by the end he could plug a line like "And as far as I'm concerned the fact that the WWE champion isn't in the final segment of the show is an injustice." The Shield come slowly through the crowd as they surround the ring. They jump on the apron and slowly get in until Austin, as usual, throws the first punch. The Shield begin a beat down and Punk instructs them to hold up Austin. Punk grabs Austin's face and yells at him, then grabs a chair to hit him until The Rock's music hits and he comes storming out. Punk runs out of the ring (not to let them brawl yet) and attacks the Shield. Austin recovers and a huge, epic, mark out moment as Austin and The Rock are beating down The Shield. Rollins gets stunned, Reigns a Rock Bottom and they escape the ring. The show ends with Austin and Rock drinking together. 

It's highly unlikely all that would happen, but it serves a purpose. For Punk-Rock, you keep their feud alive and at the center of the universe. The Shield will just continue to build momentum. That's a huge moment. For Austin, you end the show the right way and everybody is booked properly. Also, this plants seeds for Austin-Punk at WM. It probably won't happen, but at least this segment justifies it.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*

Just wanna see a Rock/Austin stare down just for all times sake. :mark:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

I don't know why but I have the feeling that Ryback will severely injure Punk if he faces him tomorrow.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

:mark:

first time I'm excited for RAW in awhile


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Backstage News On WWE's Big RAW Plans For January 7 and 14*

RAW should be good the next couple weeks, but don't get to excited or the next couple weeks will be a let down just like RAW 1000 was to some people.. TLC matches are always entertaining especially on RAW, that match is very predictable anyways cause we all know CM Punk is going to decimate and destroy Ryback and retain his WWE Championship for the 414 day. Then The Rock will come out and try to overshadow CM Punk but that of course is not going to happen.unk4 <<-- Best In The World


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*



TheF1BOB said:


> Just wanna see a Rock/Austin stare down just for all times sake. :mark:


More than a stare down, please.

Punk cuts in and blames them for stealing the spotlight = $$$


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

*anyone got a feeling we are gonna see a rock/punk/cena/taker segmant on raw 20th*

with big wrestlemaina plans rumored to be kicking off on this episode of raw do you think its possible this could happen ?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: anyone got a feeling we are gonna see a rock/punk/cena/taker segmant on raw 20th*



dannytaker said:


> with big wrestlemaina plans rumored to be kicking off on this episode of raw do you think its possible this could happen ?


Anything is possible but don't think we will see that segment.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: anyone got a feeling we are gonna see a rock/punk/cena/taker segmant on raw 20th*

God I hope not.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: anyone got a feeling we are gonna see a rock/punk/cena/taker segmant on raw 20th*

While the segment would be epic, I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show*

I think it's definitely likely that this week it's revealed that The Shield is working for CM Punk. I can't see the WWE wanting Ryback to job cleanly to Punk and in a TLC match the only way Ryback doesn't job cleanly is for outside interference. I see The Shield beating down Ryback long enough for Punk to pick up the scraps and get the 3-count. I also see The Rock trying to make the save after the match and The Rock also gets beat down by The Shield, setting up some sort of match on the 20th Anniversary show where the Rock works his first Raw Match in nearly a decade likely in a 2-on-3 match with him and Ryback taking on The Shield. Ryback and The Rock win that match to get their payback, but while celebrating Punk sneaks in the ring and hits GTS on The Rock.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show*

Clique edited my OP and included a link from lordsofpain! That doesn't sound like a post I'd ever make lol.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show*

^merged several Raw 20th Anniversary threads. Your thread was the earliest post. So any reports/speculation/fantasy booking can go here until a mod creates an official thread up next week.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show*

JR tweeted that he's unsure whether he'll be at Raw20, but if all he does is call one match like Raw1000 then quietly leaves, then they shouldn't even bother with him. 

I hope HBK just makes this a one off appearance, and doesn't get involved in a story. Love the guy, but he needs to stay away for a year or so, so the next time he shows, it will mean more. 

Hope to see the New Age Outlaws get a final run on TV. I assume their work at house shows has been a chance for WWE to test the waters with them.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show*



iwatchwrestling said:


> JR tweeted that he's unsure whether he'll be at Raw20, but if all he does is call one match like Raw1000 then quietly leaves, then they shouldn't even bother with him.
> 
> I hope HBK just makes this a one off appearance, and doesn't get involved in a story. Love the guy, but he needs to stay away for a year or so, so the next time he shows, it will mean more.
> 
> Hope to see the New Age Outlaws get a final run on TV. I assume their work at house shows has been a chance for WWE to test the waters with them.


Indeed i expect New Age Outlaws to be there since they have been doing alot of house shows.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show*

Steve Austin stunning CM Punk at the end of the show challenging him at Wrestlemania regardless if he's champion or not.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show*

If a comedy match has to happen I wouldnt mind seeing the Mean Street Posse vs 3MB.
Like many id really enjoy seeing a Punk and Austin confrontation. yeah theyve been face to face once before but with all the verbal attacks by Punk I'd expect Austin to interrupt a Punk promo for sure.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show*

I expect and demand to see Stone Cold Steve Austin, preferably in a segment with CM Punk & The Rock. I'll be happy though as long as he's on the show and is decently featured. I certainly don't want a repeat on the 1000 debacle when he wasn't there. How the fuck can you celebrate 1000 episodes and not have the reason the show is still on the air appear? Incredible, left a sour taste in my mouth for sure.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show*

The Rock vs Stone Cold IV WM 29:mark::mark:


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show*

I dont like to brag, but Im going to this raw. This is going to be one of the greatest fucking raws of the decade. HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!!! this 4 hour drive is sooooooooo gonna be worth it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show*



2ndComingY2J said:


> I dont like to brag, but Im going to this raw. This is going to be one of the greatest fucking raws of the decade. HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!!! this 4 hour drive is sooooooooo gonna be worth it.


It could be but don't get your hope up 2 high you might end up disappointed


----------



## CYoung1 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show*

Storyline may become a little convoluted if Stone Cold gets involved with Punk/Rock angle at 20th Anniversary Raw. In my opinion, it would probably be better to save Punk and Austin's first confrontation (if it ever happens) until they are each other's main focus so as not to detract from the effect of Punk and Rock being involved in an angle together.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Former Diva to appear on 20th anniversary*

https://twitter.com/Madusa_rocks/status/287956759606333441

Madusa ‏@Madusa_rocks
Houston this saturday for monster jam and WWE Monday nite raw!
4:20 PM - 6 Jan 13


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Former Diva to appear on 20th anniversary*

Maybe they can throw her in a garbage bin this time around.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Possible Spoiler Reports)*

Who dat?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Former WWE Women’s Champion for Raw 20th Anniversary?*












> Could former WWE Women’s Champion Alundra Blayze, aka Madusa, be returning to Raw?
> 
> Madusa, who now works as a monster truck driver, will be at the Monster Jam show in Houston, Texas this weekend, and revealed on Twitter that she plans to stick around for the 20th anniversary episode of Raw.
> 
> ...



Credit: Diva-dirt

:mark: If this is true, maybe she will trash the butterfly belt tonight!!!! Hopes up.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Possible Spoiler Reports)*

^
She's the former WWF Women's Champion who infamously brought the title on Nitro and threw it in a trash bin.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Former WWE Women’s Champion for Raw 20th Anniversary?*

This crowd reaction could rival Brian Christopher's if they're not in a big city, lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Possible Spoiler Reports)*

Does she not know what she's getting herself into?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Possible Spoiler Reports)*

Im looking forward to this show. I hope WWE comes through!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Women’s Champion for Raw 20th Anniversary?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This crowd reaction could rival Brian Christopher's if they're not in a big city, lol.


Grand Master Sexy


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Women’s Champion for Raw 20th Anniversary?*

I'm excited, especially since Eve challenged Mae last RAW, maybe she will do the same with Madusa by putting the butterfly belt on the little against the old women's belt. I will really mark the hell out when that barbies accessory belt is retired.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Possible Spoiler Reports)*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Does she not know what she's getting herself into?


Getting paid to be on a show to satisfy someone who holds grudges?


Knowing WWE, she's gonna lose to Brodus dancers in a danceoff or something stupid like that


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Possible Spoiler Reports)*



dxbender said:


> Getting paid to be on a show to satisfy someone who holds grudges?
> 
> 
> Knowing WWE, she's gonna lose to Brodus dancers in a danceoff or something stupid like that


Cena will drop poo on her and say welcome back with a:cena3


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Former WWE Women’s Champion for Raw 20th Anniversary?*

I thought this was about Lita...


Tyrion Lannister said:


> This crowd reaction could rival Brian Christopher's if they're not in a big city, lol.


Well,they will be in Houston,Texas...it's not one of the hot crowds.
For shows like this,they should be somewhere like New York or Chicago..they would guarantee a great crowd.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Women’s Champion for Raw 20th Anniversary?*



WWEedgeLitaR101 said:


> I thought this was about Lita...
> 
> 
> Well,they will be in Houston,Texas...it's not one of the hot crowds.
> For shows like this,they should be somewhere like New York or Chicago..they would guarantee a great crowd.


Nom Nom Lita fave diva of all time  i would love her to moonsault me 
would love 1 more lita/trish feud


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Former WWE Women’s Champion for Raw 20th Anniversary?*

As much as I love Lita (one of my all time favs), I would still be more excited to see a one time return of Madusa. She's a former cruiserweight champion.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Possible Spoiler Reports)*

Im hoping for a great show. lots of action. and a few solid high spots.
As for who might make a return Edge is now making appearances at diffrent wresling shows so he could def be a guy they have show up in the back. 

Not to wrestle of course :damn

But its always nice to see Edge :vince2


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Possible Spoiler Reports)*

holy shit 

Ryback V Punk TLC..... im def tuned in now. rocks gonna come down for sure!


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*



dxbender said:


> The only times WWE seems to want to have big name stars(past and/or present) interact during modern day, is a random backstage segment like:


was this same night?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Possible Spoiler Reports)*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-01-07/raw-20th-anniversary-announcement-26082139



> Raw celebrates its 20th anniversary this Monday: Jan. 14, 2013
> Page 1 of 1January 08, 2013
> 
> Chalk up another milestone for the longest-running weekly episodic show in television history. On Jan. 14 in Houston, Monday Night Raw will celebrate its latest milestone by broadcasting its 20th anniversary. The inaugural Raw broadcast in 1993 from New York City’s Hammerstein Ballroom, and featured early competition from future WWE Legends like Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels (who faced off against Max Moon) and The Undertaker (who battled Damien Demento). Since that fateful night, Raw has grown into a bona fide television phenomenon, recently celebrating its 1,000th episode in July 2012 and expanding to a three-hour telecast on the same night.
> ...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...-on-Raw-Next-Week-WWEs-Booking-Plans-For-Raw/



> There are rumblings that WWE Hall of Famer "Stone Cold" Steve Austin will probably be appearing on next week's 20th Anniversary episode of Monday Night Raw. There was said to some doubt about whether or not he would appear, but apparently WWE officials contacted him some time over the weekend and may have been able to work out a deal with him.


This is awesome that Austin will most likley be at Raw 20 Anniversery but its funny that they made a deal with Austin over the weekend and then just yesterday it was reported that the top 4 matches for WM 29 were made a lock.

hmmmmm Instesting, most intresting


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

finally. The real GOAT is coming back.

Hopefully he has a promo with Cena where Cena smiles and tells jokes.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

It's about time the ACTUAL GOAT returned.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

FINALLY. I'm watching Raw next week.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

Austin to return for some comedy backstage segment...because thats what they like to use most of the legends for on these shows.

I'd kill for a serious Austin promo as apart of this Rock/Punk program.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*



Ziggler Mark said:


> Austin to return for some comedy backstage segment...because thats what they like to use most of the legends for on these shows.
> 
> I'd kill for a serious Austin promo as apart of this Rock/Punk program.


I doubt he's coming back to stay back stage...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

'Probably'
'Apparently'
'May have'

Huh, whatever.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

The fans are going to "what" him over and over and make me vomit.

I can't wait to see him, but I'm not expecting much. WWE ruins everyone, and waters down everyone. But to be fair, Austin doesn't need wrestling anymore, and seems to be in a real comfortable place in his life, living off the grid doing his own thing. So, he'll be into it no doubt, but it won't be some tremendous thing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

Lets all hope he has a confrentation with Punk that leads into a storyline, which will lead into a match.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

Ummm..what do some of u mean by actual and real, greatest of all time??

The Rock is WITHOUT QUESTION The Greatest of all Time.. 

i mean its not even debatable anymore lmfao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*



alliance said:


> Ummm..what do some of u mean by actual and real, greatest of all time??
> 
> The Rock is WITHOUT QUESTION The Greatest of all Time..
> 
> i mean its not even debatable anymore lmfao


Be gone to the GOAT thread.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Possible Spoiler Reports)*

A RTC reunion would be gold.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

Bout time he showed up once and awhile. Selfish.l


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

:cena3 to open the show similar to this week's RAW, acting as if he is some sort of host and being a complete douche.

3MB interrupt and talk trash. Fighting ensues and 3MB eventually get better of Cena due to "DA NUMBERS GAIM"

Glass shatters :austin shows up and evens the score. Cena and Austin stand tall and share a cold one, with John pouring the contents of a can over a prone Drew McIntyre.

:cole3 Lots of fake laughing. "What a way to kick of the 20th anniversary edition of Monday Night Raw!"

:cena2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

When was the last time we had Rock/Austin on the same show?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

Night after WM 27


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*



Cookie Monster said:


> When was the last time we had Rock/Austin on the same show?


RAW after WM 27.

EDIT BEAT ME TO DA PUNCH


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

Unless he's actually involved in the storyline he has no business being near Rock and Punk. 

Let the guys wrestling do their thing and the guys showing up for 1 night do their typical segment with Vickie, Mae Young and Hornswaggle.

Obviously I'm joking a bit, but there's no need to disrupt a great program when Austin really won't be adding anything to it. 

Now if he does have a role at Mania even if it is another role as ref that obviously changes.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Night after WM 27


Oh yes, of course.

I remember they interacted backstage at Wrestlemania. But you've just reminded me that The Rock was on the Raw after WM and I remember the interaction between Austin and HHH that night too.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

Cannot have a 20th anniversary of RAW and not have stone cold showing up one point. He's gotta appear in some capacity.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Possible Spoiler Reports)*

I would like to see a stone cold stunner if that is not too much to ask


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

All i want is a stunner , thats the least he can do for us


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

Guest ref at rumble.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*



silverspirit2001 said:


> Guest ref at rumble.


Cost Punk title leads into storyline for match at Mania. A boy can dream can he


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

How about, someone as great as Stone Cold returns, and WWE utilize it to the best of there advantage, I still don't think he's coming back for a match, so, keep him out of comedy skits (unless with the rock) and don't send out a load of jobbers for him to give stunners. 






Go to 2:40, this Stone Cold gives out some real truths about the current roster, WWE could use this. So the show opens, Cena does his standard promo, followed by some mid carders in a match, Kofi V Cody Rhodes, or something. Once that is done, the glass shatters, out comes Stone Cold, everyone cheers, then he gets serious, gives a stern promo about how todays talent need to up their game. Then you can build on that.

Just a thought for something different to the normal Stone Cold stuff. :austin


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

THE GOAT.

Need a Punk/Austin promo.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

PLEASE STONE COLD! I NEED TO BE ENTERTAINED YOU BEAUTIFUL MAN.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Possible Spoiler Reports)*

Am I wrong to want a spirit squad reunion.... :cheer


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

Hope he no shows just so I can see the bitching. The guy has done all he can at this point and is enjoying his post WWE life. If he has other commitments or can't/doesn't want to be there so be it.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

Rock and Austin in the same ring :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Stone Cold to be at Raws 20th Anniversary*

:austin2:austin2:austin2:austin2:austin2:austin2:austin2:austin2:austin2:austin2


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*



michiganct said:


> was this same night?


No, Austin just has 1 shirt it seems like lol


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

Dave Meltzer stole my scoop.

From f4wonline



> There will be a confrontation of some sorts between Ric Flair and C.M. Punk on Raw next week in Houston as things are currently planned.
> 
> It's quite surprising that WWE didn't advertise on Monday that Flair would be returning on the show, particularly given it's the first week Raw has a shot to do a big number, without it being on a holiday or against football competition.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

If it is even half as GOAT as it was at the Slammys then :mark: :mark: :mark:

All the GOATS want to work with Punk :Rock :flair


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

Am i the only person not even remotely interested in seeing rick flair on his tv?


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

Ohh good lord, Flair needs to find a new hobby because he is literly done for.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

Doesn't really make much sense since he's in a middle of feud with Rock.. Unless this angle is where all these old ass wrestlers gonnna mark against Punk. lol


Or better yet, have the shield turn on punk and reveal as nature boy as the leader.. whatever man



p.s i thought I read on here that he's going to japan, fuckin whatever man


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

Yes, also this too is planned.



> As earlier this week WWE Legend Billy Graham took shots at the WWE Champion CM Punk, the writers are planning to have these two superstars to cut a promo together.
> 
> Bruno Sammartino is also set to appear on RAW to crown the current WWE Champion CM Punk the title "BEST IN THE WORLD" and introduce a brand new WWE Title. There is also talk backstage that Sammartino to appear in CM Punk's side at the Royal Rumble against Punk's opponent, The Rock.
> 
> Source : PWInsider & F4Wonline


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

^^ You've got to be fucking kidding me? Is this a joke?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

Ric Flair and Rock in a segment. :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

Bruno Sammartino giving him a new title???


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*



blur said:


> As earlier this week WWE Legend Billy Graham took shots at the WWE Champion CM Punk, the writers are planning to have these two superstars to cut a promo together.
> 
> Bruno Sammartino is also set to appear on RAW to crown the current WWE Champion CM Punk the title "BEST IN THE WORLD" and introduce a brand new WWE Title. There is also talk backstage that Sammartino to appear in CM Punk's side at the Royal Rumble against Punk's opponent, The Rock.





DwayneAustin said:


> All the GOATS want to work with Punk :Rock :flair


unk


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

well this is interesting


----------



## TheShield (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

This will be CM Punk giving Flair a GTS or Anaconda Vice.

Rock Gets the better of Punk (Rock Bottom) >>>>>>> CM Punk gets the better by GTS or Anaconda Vice>>>>>>>>>>>Rock gets the better of Punk>>>>>>>>>>>Punk retains


>>>>>> = Next week


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

Oh you got to be fucking kidding me?!? Well Flair is in tons of debt so i cant really blame him.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

I don't buy the Sammartino talk one fucking bit. I'l believe it when I see it. If it does happen, which I doubt it will, i'l be marking like smark for Bruno.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

There's NO way samartino will be on raw


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

It's a fake quote Thought it was pretty obvs.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

Yeah, I'm not buying the Sammartino stuff at all. Dude has been mad critical of the product for years and him and Vince do not get along at all. I highlight doubt he's going to appear on the show.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

The Ric Flair segment sounds probable, but the Sammartino segment, while a fucking awesome idea, seems made up for sure.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

..........why? He has 2 weeks to feud with Rock. Why would they include Flair? Random inclusion is random. We'll see.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

That Sammartino thing has to be a joke... it sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

We dont want Punk to have a confrentation with Ric Flair we want him to have a confrentation Stone Cold got dam it. There just better be an Austin Punk confrentation as well as the stupid Flair Punk one


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*



Crowdplzr said:


> Am i the only person not even remotely interested in seeing rick flair on his tv?


No, I'm actually _less_ likely to watch the show because Flair is rumored to be on. There is always an outside shot he'll take his shirt off. I'd be more interested in turning the TV off and reading about the Dark Ages on Wikipedia than watching wrestling if that's the case.


----------



## 2ndComingY2J (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

If CM Punk got a new championship that says BITW, I would mark so badly. But then I would be like fuuuck cuz hes about to drop it in like 18 days.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

:shaq

Blur be trollin'.


----------



## Stealth420 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

Just don't let Flair wrestle. I have seen enough of his flab in tna already.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*

Great. The guy who looks like a beige suitcase that was put in the dryer, taking time away from another Rock/Punk or Austin/Punk interaction.

WTF do I care about a Flair/Punk interaction for?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

smh Ric Flair again, I hoped the Slammys gig was just a one time appearance.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

I don't understand the inclusion of all these legends to interact with Punk. There's less than 3 weeks left until the Royal Rumble and they need to focus on building up the title match. And besides, Rock is going to be there next week anyways so what's he going to do?


----------



## junet (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Batista will be there for an Evolution reunion.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

rock v punk v ric flair with bruno sammartino as referee at royal rumble


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

1. Rumble build. 
2. More interaction between Punk and Rock.
3. Continued teasing of Randy Orton's inevitable heel turn. 
4. Short appearances by Taker, Austin, HBK, etc.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

A segment between Stone Cold and Damien Sandow please. :mark:


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Prediction:
Austin will get the biggest pop of the night since he hasn't been on WWE TV in a while, and Raw is in his homestate of Texas, and Austin marks and Rock Marks will get into a battle over Punk vs Austin/Punk vs Rock.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Really tho, hopefully they at least plant the seeds for what Taker will do at Mania.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

I hope Austin and Punk at least do something and not ignore eachother


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

It should be Austin confronting Punk, not Flair.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



Stone Hot said:


> I hope Austin and Punk at least do something and not ignore eachother


I could see Punk rambling how he's gonna beat Rock and then beat another star from the Attitude Era in SCSA, then the glass shatters or something like that with Austin talking about how he whipped Rock's ass or something but Punk is nothing compared to him or something along those lines to plant seeds for a future match and also build up the upcoming Rumble PPV.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

If Stone Cold Steve Austin returns on Monday for Raw, I'll mark like I haven't marked before. :mark:


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Headbangers might show up lol! 

I also can't wait to see the Flair/Punk promo. Should be very entertaining.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Whatever they got planned they did a poor job advertising it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

I wanna see Rock/Punk/Austin in the ring. Make it happen.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



K.W.H. said:


> I wanna see Rock/Austin in the ring. Make it happen.


Fixed.

Punk is great, but we need Rock/Austin. Just has to happen.

Haitch could be there too.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*



TeamFilmIt said:


> A Right To Censor reunion would be hilarious!


This. Doubt it will happen, but would be incredibly funny.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...and_Brock_Lesnar_Be_at_RAW_s_Anniversary.html



> - Bret Hart was contacted about appearing at next week's RAW 20th Anniversary and was willing to come in if there was a reason to come. Basically, Hart didn't want his role on the show to be trivialized and him being just one of a few dozen guys to make a simple cameo appearance. His feeling is that if he's going to be on TV, there should be a good storyline reason.
> 
> - One top star who won't be at RAW's anniversary is Brock Lesnar, unless they make a last minute change. Lesnar has nothing scheduled with WWE in January. All of his dates for this year were planned out well in advance.
> 
> ...


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

I don't care at all,Just give me
Rock/Austin one last in-ring segment.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

What I think will happen at the 20th Anniversary of Raw.
The Big One: Undertaker returns at the end of the show, couldn't tell you who he is challenging but I am confident that if Undertaker is going to return here for another WM match, it will be that night. Progress with Ryback v The Shield, won't be a handicap match, Ryback cutting a shitty promo about winning the rumble... But Shields plan is to take him out before Rumble. Stone Cold returns and announces himself as Special Guest Referee at RR The Rock v Cm Punk. Unnecessary, but whenever Stone Cold returns he somehow always becomes a Referee in some big match.. so it could be a possibility.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



> Because they have done the DX reunion so many times, WWE officials have discussed doing an Evolution reunion, possibly at the RAW 20th Anniversary show next week. With Triple H, Ric Flair and Randy Orton already in the building, the main issue would be getting Batista to come back for one night.


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._RAW_Orton_vs_Cesaro.html#o5bP5PIdfUlAR30S.99


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Big angle planned for Raw (Possible Spoilers)*



Starbuck said:


> ..........why? He has 2 weeks to feud with Rock. Why would they include Flair? Random inclusion is random. We'll see.


yeah but Rock's making 5 appearances during these two weeks , so there is more than enough time to build the match , adding the fact that they already interacted with each other twice prior 

besides, whose to say Rock might not get involved in the segment ?

I don't get why it has to be Flair but oh well, it's gonna be something although I have no interest whatsoever in seeing flair taking off his shirt and swinging his saggy tits


----------



## frankieorton (Oct 24, 2012)

*evolution reunion for next monday. yeahh*

that would be awesome Because they have done the DX reunion so many times, The Wrestling Observer reports that WWE officials have discussed doing an Evolution reunion, possibly at the RAW 20th Anniversary show next week. With Triple H, Ric Flair and Randy Orton already in the building, the main issue would be getting Batista to come back for one night.

An Evolution reunion would be nice if it were to kick off a Randy Orton heel turn, I can't wait to hear that theme song play "Evolution is a mystery, full of change that no one sees". That would be awesomE


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: evolution reunion for next monday. yeahh*

I would mark. The greatest stable of the modern era and, for me behind the Four Horsemen and The Dangerous Alliance, my favorite stable ever.

I hope, at least, this plants the seeds of an Orton heel turn for Mania against Sheamus. Make Orton realize he needs to go back to "his roots", if you will. I don't know but either way it should be awesome.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: evolution reunion for next monday. yeahh*

A reunion would be cool, but just for the night. Not something lasting.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: evolution reunion for next monday. yeahh*

would be awesome, but I don't see it happening


----------



## frankieorton (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: evolution reunion for next monday. yeahh*



The Winning One™ said:


> I would mark. The greatest stable of the modern era and, for me behind the Four Horsemen and The Dangerous Alliance, my favorite stable ever.
> 
> I hope, at least, this plants the seeds of an Orton heel turn for Mania against Sheamus. Make Orton realize he needs to go back to "his roots", if you will. I don't know but either way it should be awesome.



I have a feeling that It will be evolution vs the shield that night


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: evolution reunion for next monday. yeahh*

Batista coming out looking like Mini Me version of himself :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: evolution reunion for next monday. yeahh*

If I EVER heard this theme tune again live on Raw:






I just wouldn't know what to do. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: evolution reunion for next monday. yeahh*



frankieorton said:


> I have a feeling that It will be evolution vs the shield that night


If they did, The Shield are made from that point on. All three of them.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

I don't care to see Evolution ever again. Was so sick and tired of them by the time Orton got booted. As for Flair, figured Rock won't be too harsh on him being a face and all, but Punk will hopefully crush him on the mic. And I highly doubt Flair can keep up with Punk these days, he hasn't shot out a great promo in many years.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

I think Flair's actual last best WWE promo was when he talked straight at Carlito for leaving the show once their match was over. Find it on YouTube. That shit was intense.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Surely it's a given that if Austin is there he will have some sort of interaction with Punk?

Now I don't think Punk will be in the ring and we will hear the glass shatter but I think we may see Austin back stage or something and Punk and Heyman walk up to him. It would be awesome I know that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

I actually could see an Austin/Cena confrontation on Monday, actually. My heart wants Punk and Austin to see face to face again but I don't know, my mind is telling me that Austin and Cena will have interaction. Now, whether that means Austin being used to put over Cena against Ziggler, I don't know and that is where I'll barf because Stone Cold would never do that (the character, I mean) but yeah, just be aware guys.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: evolution reunion for next monday. yeahh*



Cookie Monster said:


> If I EVER heard this theme tune again live on Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVOLUTION IS A MISTERY, hell yeah.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Shield vs. Evolution would suck. Flair is a washed up has been, Batista sucks in the ring and Orton would be the only real challenge. I would rather Orton team with some other main event guy and make it a handicap match like WM 20.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

I still think Steve Ausitn will headline WM with Punk this year, im calling it now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Dave Batista to John Cena - _"You're a cooperate creation!"_

Will never forget that EPIC moment.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Seeing Big Dave would be fantastic. His last heel run was on of the best things in recent memory.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

I see alot of people expect Taker to return and chellenge is WM opponent well I see it diffrently. I think Undertaker will definatly return to just annonce his entry into the rumble.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Please do it dave !!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

If Taker returns at the show, his opponent won't be Punk then. Expect Lesnar to interrupt or whatever.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

New Nexus. Otunga, McGuilicutty, Harris, Ryan and Punk lol. J/K.


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Imagine the moment when we hear that badass Evolution theme song and we see Ric Flair, Triple H, Orton, and Batista all come out in suits.

I'd rather have this than DX!


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



The Winning One™ said:


> I think Flair's actual last best WWE promo was when he talked straight at Carlito for leaving the show once their match was over. Find it on YouTube. That shit was intense.


you talking about this?


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



The Winning One™ said:


> I think Flair's actual last best WWE promo was when he talked straight at Carlito for leaving the show once their match was over. Find it on YouTube. That shit was intense.


You talking about this? Flair put him to the spot :lmao :lmao :llamo

[YOUTUBE]57HbCGhhL7o[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Fuck Evolution, just putting that out there. The Evolution years were rape on the audience.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Surely it's a given that if Austin is there he will have some sort of interaction with Punk?
> 
> Now I don't think Punk will be in the ring and we will hear the glass shatter but I think we may see Austin back stage or something and Punk and Heyman walk up to him. It would be awesome I know that.


If we don't get to hear the glass shatter, Austin might as well not be there.


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Let’s see. A few things I would love to see. Note: A spoiler for Friday night’s Smackdown is listed under the ‘Evolution’ tab.

• *Ricky Steamboat. *Wade Barrett demolishing another superstar for the title (let’s just pick Ryder). Ryder has Ricky Steamboat in his corner much like Santino had Ricky in his corner, but Barrett and Steamboat actually get into it after the match. Steamboat and Barrett start off in typical legend brawl fashion, Barrett hits first and Steamboat fires back to cheers until Steamboat winds up eating Barrett’s finisher and lying in the ring. ---Not only would it be pretty cool to see Steamboat and Barrett tie up, but this could open the door for Richie Steamboat’s debut much like the Orton/Dusty feud a few years ago opened up the door for Cody’s debut. There has to be a reason Ricky Steamboat randomly interacted with Wade Barrett out of nowhere like last Monday night.

• *Dusty Rhodes.* Antonio Cesaro is a guest on Miz TV and cuts another promo about Americans being fat, overweight, and lazy. Miz introduces his surprise guest, ‘The American Dream’ Dusty Rhodes. Antonio could hit a cheap shot on Dusty towards the end, but Miz attacks Cesaro and continues their feud. ---I picked Dusty because he ties in to the whole American gimmick and it’s better than seeing ‘Hacksaw’ Jim Duggan again who if I see one more time on TV will change the channel. I can’t stand that guy anymore. It’s like watching a patriotic version of Eugene walking around screaming USA for cheap pops. Plus, he has more loose skin than Flair.

• *Rikishi, Scotty 2 Hotty, Grandmasta Sexay.* I refuse to give up on my dream. My dream segment since last year is to have Brodus Clay and Too Cool dancing together. I don’t care how it happens, but make it happen! Also, make sure that they are dancing to Too Cool’s theme music, and that they give Brodus the yellow sunglasses that put the superstar into a trance that will force him to dance. I want to see The Worm by Scotty, The Fat Egyptian by Rikishi, The Electric Man by Grandmasta Sexay, and the T-Rex by Brodus all in the same ring, damnit! I don’t know how this would happen, but make it happen! Maybe The Uso’s and Brodus Clay against The Prime Time Players and Tensai in a 3 minute spotfest, which leads to the post match beatdown save by Too Cool. I don’t know. I’m not worrying about how it happens, but damnit, make it happen!

• *20 Man Over The Top Rope Battle Royal.* This was a missed opportunity at Raw 1000 but this would be a lot of fun. It’s always a bright spot for fans who are tuning in for shows like this to see all the superstars from the past. They could use agents currently working for WWE and talent that will just be backstage for the show. 

• *New Age Outlaws.* Rhodes Scholars come out and issue an open challenge to any team who says they are better than Rhodes Scholars. The New Age Outlaws come out and they have a repeat match that they were having at the house shows over the holiday tour, except Rhodes Scholars pulls out a dirty win.

• *Mick Foley.* It’s probably going to be the night that Mick Foley is announced as the first inductee into the WWE Hall of Fame 2013 class. They could have Foley come out and thank the WWE Universe until Brad Maddox interrupts. There isn’t a better way for an up and comer like Brad Maddox to get over his cocky, arrogant character quicker than putting him in the ring with Mick Foley. Another idea I think would be really cool (and funny) is for Santino to look around and attempt to congratulate Foley for being inducted, but he runs into Mankind, Cactus Jack, and Dude Love throughout the night. Santino would be oblivious to the fact that Mankind, Cactus Jack, Dude Love, and Mick Foley are all the same person. There are so many different angles and branches this “search” could take, such as opening a door and seeing The Boogeyman, Santino knocking over the door of the APA office, or getting caught on G-TV. Oh man, so many things running through my head…for nothing. 

• *Evolution.* The Shield attacked Randy Orton again this Friday on Smackdown after his match with Antonio Cesaro. This marks the second time they have beaten down Randy Orton and if Ric Flair is going to be in the building, this could be the perfect opportunity to bring back Batista for one night only and reunite Evolution. Ric Flair could come out first and pander to the crowd, but The Shield can come down and surround Flair one more time like they did the night of the Slammy’s. Before anything happens, Randy Orton’s music hits and he comes down to the ring. Flair and Orton fight with Shield, but they are clearly outnumbered. Batista’s music hits and the crowd erupts as he comes running down and takes out The Shield with Orton and Flair. Shield has retreated at this point, but all three men stare each other down in the ring until Triple H’s music hits. He comes walking down to the ring, and all four men raise each other’s arms as Evolution’s theme song plays them out. Epic.

• *Shawn Michaels. *Perfect scenario for him that would make everybody mark in their jimmies. He comes out and cuts a promo about the Royal Rumble, having been a two-time winner and knowing what it takes to win the big match. Enter: Dolph Ziggler, AJ Lee, and Big E. Langston. Ziggler and Michaels go back and forth until John Cena makes his appearance during this segment. Ziggler could talk about how he’s going to win the Royal Rumble and how he is the new Showstopper, etc and Cena could do his same old tired shtick about their being only one (insert legend name here) and burying Ziggler. Yay.

• *Stone Cold Steve Austin.* The big one that everybody is waiting for. I see him going after 3MB and interrupting them, but I’m not even going to mention it. I’m going with Austin, Punk, and Rock. That’s what I would love to see. MAYBE they could have Rowdy Roddy Piper come back and have a Piper’s Pit with a special guest, which would be Austin and they are interrupted by Punk, who’s cut off by The Rock. What would be even more epic is if Austin was announced as the special guest referee for their match at the Royal Rumble. Whatever it is, this should be the pop of the night.

I am not going to include Edge or Undertaker. Edge really serves no purpose if Christian isn’t around and Undertaker coming back for a short term appearance could ruin his inevitable return towards WM season, so I’m leaving him off as well. I’m anticipating there being something epic during the Team Hell No / Dr. Shelby evaluation as well as maybe an appearance by Bret Hart. I just couldn’t think of a logical situation to bring him back into. But this is about right for how I would try and book it.

Then you can plug the Del Rio/Big Show feud and whatever other feud you want to get over.


----------



## Ryder0rRiot (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Steve Austin will be there for sure. I think someone is getting a Stunner


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

If Stone Cold and Undertaker aren't there, I will rage quit.


----------



## DELiLLO (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

I think it'd be great for Too Cool to make their appearence on RAW against 3MB or even the shield


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fuck Evolution, just putting that out there. The Evolution years were rape on the audience.


One of worst things that happened to RAW.Luckily SD at that time had amazing talents like Brock,Eddie,Angle,Benoit,Shelton and Charlie, and Mestrio and Big Show,too.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



The Winning One™ said:


> If Taker returns at the show, his opponent won't be Punk then. Expect Lesnar to interrupt or whatever.


Unless they're planning Streak vs Streak and Taker is throwing his name into the Rumble.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

What I expect:


New Age Outlaws in a WWE match for the first time in 13 years.
'Taker to cut a promo, that goes nowhere...
Kaitlyn (with Alundra Blayze in her corner) to beat Eve for the Divas Title
CM Punk to hit his finisher on The Rock
A funny segment with with Hell No and Dr Shelby
Bob Backlund announced as the first inductee of Hall of Fame 2013
John Cena vs. Big E Langston
Steve Austin to stunner 3MB
Evolution reunion to save Ric Flair from CM Punk
Ryback vs. The Shield


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



GillbergReturns said:


> Unless they're planning Streak vs Streak and Taker is throwing his name into the Rumble.


That's only if Punk beats Rock and retains the title, which I doubt would happen. Even then, I'd rather see Rock/Punk because if it's Taker, Punk won't win. Taker will but won't be defending the WWE Championship every week. So he's just going to vacate it the next week?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



JigsawKrueger said:


> What I expect:
> 
> 
> New Age Outlaws in a WWE match for the first time in 13 years.
> ...


Good callback to Raw 1000 as well as payback for this week of course.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

A Rock/Austin in ring segment. 

If not that, wouldn't even mind a backstage run in like WM 27 or the one in the video below (on SD before 2002 RR).

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2...ll-win-the-r_sport?search_algo=2#.UO-KgG881Ro

Besides that, Taker announcing that he's entering the Rumble would be sweet and I'd mark for a Goldberg squash. Anything else that I'd like to see is completely unrealistic like a nWo (Nash, Hall, Hogan) re-union. I'd even say a Goldberg return is unrealistic because he's not on good terms with HHH.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Stable reunions at RAW20*



Strongside said:


> Right To Censor would fit perfectly in the PG era!


Especially if to lead us out of it by having someone (Stone Cold? Vince?) play foil to them. 
"We have cleaned the air waves!" 
*glass shatters* or "No Chance"


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

SCSA return,Undertaker hint at who will be his opponent at WM....


and please MICHELLE mcCOOL return!!!!


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Won't happen, but I'd mark


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



> - It's been noted how WWE was planning to bring back several Superstars for the 20th Anniversary of RAW next week. Some stars who were told to keep the date open for an appearance were just told that the creative direction for Monday's RAW was changed and they will not be bringing back any stars.
> 
> It's possible WWE still may bring back a few guys, maybe one or two and not a large number of guys like they originally planned.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...er_Turns_72_RAW_Note.html#vfv1LpVb1hKvmTmJ.99

find this hard to believe that they wouldn't bring in some big names. Than again they barely promoting this show (which is odd)


----------



## JakeMyles (Apr 11, 2012)

Right to Censor could return to gloat about how the mission they envisioned a decade ago to neuter the product has actually been fulfilled, and they didn't even have to try. Enter The Shield, who destroy them all with the simple reason that their appearance was therefore an "Injustice", since there is now no need for them. 

I am aware that The Shield are being portrayed as heels but I don't think a small segment like that could hurt. Plus it would be satisfying to see RTC get put through tables.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



JY57 said:


> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...er_Turns_72_RAW_Note.html#vfv1LpVb1hKvmTmJ.99
> 
> find this hard to believe that they wouldn't bring in some big names. Than again they barely promoting this show (which is odd)


BS report. There will def be old stars coming back. Def the big ones like Austin, HBK, Taker. I think this report is just implying that it wont be as big of a show as Raw 1000.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

20th anniversary should be a bigger deal than episode 1000. Usually people don't care that much about episode numbers, even though being the one thousandth was kinda a major thing. But a 20th anniversary does kinda seem more major to me, I expect an even better show than last July.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



K.W.H. said:


> 20th anniversary should be a bigger deal than episode 1000. Usually people don't care that much about episode numbers, even though being the one thousandth was kinda a major thing. *But a 20th anniversary does kinda seem more major to me, I expect an even better show than last July.*


Major disappointment incoming.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



SonoShion said:


> Major disappointment incoming.


It's 2013, I'm used to it by now. :$


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Is it just me or has this not been hyped at all? Unless i've missed it, I can't remember the announce team etc, hyping the show up or video packages..? Compared to Raw 1000 which they were hyping for months.


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

awaiting the incoming major dissapointment/ major SWEERRRVEEE


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

I still think they will still have some big stars, just not as many as raw 1000


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

I'm assuming they'll announce the first member of 2013's HoF, and apparently Foley is being inducted according to a news paper linked in another thread, so a bit of Rock'nSock interaction will be fun.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



JY57 said:


> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...er_Turns_72_RAW_Note.html#vfv1LpVb1hKvmTmJ.99
> 
> find this hard to believe that they wouldn't bring in some big names. Than again they barely promoting this show (which is odd)


That's gotta be complete BS. if it's not, all hope is lost with this company.


----------



## bballplayanick (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Just read this...

WWE officials have discussed doing an Evolution reunion, possilby at the RAW 20th anniversary show next week. With HHH, Ric Flair and Randy Orton already in the building, the main issue would be getting Batista to come back for one night.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What to expect to see on the 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Seeing as the hype for this show is not nearly as big as it should have been, I don't expect a full star power show like RAW 1000. They can still surprise with big stars, Flair is already confirmed, HBK is probably going to be there, maybe Taker. Austin should be there, which would be great to see after more than a year. Would also love to see Batista again. But they really missed a big opportunity here, football is over, they have Rock's return momentum from last week, 20 years is a more impressive figure than 1000 episodes and they just threw some commercial instead of promoting it for weeks. It can't feel that special with the treatment of the company. 

Shane O Mac making an appearance would be awesome.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: What to expect to see on the 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



Rock316AE said:


> Seeing as the hype for this show is not nearly as big as it should have been, I don't expect a full star power show like RAW 1000. They can still surprise with big stars, Flair is already confirmed, HBK is probably going to be there, maybe Taker. Austin should be there, which would be great to see after more than a year. Would also love to see Batista again. But they really missed a big opportunity here, football is over, they have Rock's return momentum from last week, 20 years is a more impressive figure than 1000 episodes and they just threw some commercial instead of promoting it for weeks. It can't feel that special with the treatment of the company.
> 
> Shane O Mac making an appearance would be awesome.


Or the company actually wants something to be a surprise for once in a long time.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What to expect to see on the 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



SDWarrior said:


> Or the company actually wants something to be a surprise for once in a long time.


I have no problem with surprises, it's much better most of the time. But in this case when you want to attract that big audience who was there for RAW 1000, it's not enough to just promote a special episode of RAW. On RAW 1000 you had a lot of surprises but you also had a lot of confirmed stars. In July WWE did commercials for weeks all over their programs with Rock/Brock/DX(While Bret, Foley, Taker etc were surprises). That hype was missing here. Especially when the timing is perfect to do a big audience.


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What to expect to see on the 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

i would like to see kane/foley(or mankind) reunion with bearer and taker announcing foley in the hall of fame.

i want to see the brood one more time even though edge is retired just seeing them with tht entrance would be awesome

ministry of darkness would be cool as well

orton was part of evolution while batista was injured back in 2003 as he helped hhh beat kane the night kane unmasked.


----------



## nwoattitude (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: What to expect on the 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

Sounds good to me. The Great One, The toughest SOB in the business, the phenom, the real world champion Naitch, the cerebral assasin and my all time fav, the icon, the main event, the show stopper, HBK all on the same show. Damn when was the same time that happened??? Iam pumped. I hope the ratings stay up even after Rock leaves.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: What to expect on the 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

nothing.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: What to expect on the 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*

I'd go nuts if Nexus returned, it should never of been sacrificed up to CM Punk.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: What to expect to see on the 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



Rock316AE said:


> I have no problem with surprises, it's much better most of the time. But in this case when you want to attract that big audience who was there for RAW 1000, it's not enough to just promote a special episode of RAW. On RAW 1000 you had a lot of surprises but you also had a lot of confirmed stars. In July WWE did commercials for weeks all over their programs with Rock/Brock/DX(While Bret, Foley, Taker etc were surprises). That hype was missing here. Especially when the timing is perfect to do a big audience.


I know this sounds half-assed, but what if the brass are just assuming they will get a big audience? I mean, most fans are aware of the 20th Ann. episode, so there will probably be more viewers than regular anyway. So if some people don't watch because they think its not hyped enough, then it turns out to be an awesome show with great star power showing up, that could lead to more folks tuning it to the following Raw shows to see things they may have missed, because it will appear the show is getting unpredictable again. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Broflovski (Dec 15, 2012)

*Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

WWERAW



All Sports Rumors & News >

For weeks, it was reported that WWE would bring back former superstars to make cameo appearances on the 20th Anniversary episode of RAW. WWE reached out to several legends and told them to keep the date open. This week, those same people were told that the plans had changed and they will not bring in those talents. They were told they were no longer needed.

While it's possible there will still be some cameos, WWE is planning a completely different show now.

More as we get it. 

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/12803/big-changes-made-to-the-20th-anniversary-of-raw


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**



> This week, those same people were told that the plans had changed and they will not bring in those talents. They were told they were no longer needed.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

:bosh


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Austin or riot. Screw Slaughter, Snuka and those 65yo obese, barely walking, shit legends that appear 3 times a year.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Just another episode then.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Well that's nice. 

"Hey we need you guys" 

(3 weeks later) 

"Oops, NEVERMIND!" 

I mean I'm no fan of nostalgia shows done in abundance, but that seems kind of shitty to pull tha ton the guys they invited.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

That heel turn.

Textbook


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

I don't think anything that special will happen on RAW next week, it's just another over hyped episode of RAW. It should be good but everyone's expectations are way to high.


----------



## wwetakerrocks (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

I was hoping to see Taker, but I guess that won't happen. It will probably be another boring episode of Raw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

as long as Austin makes an surprise appearance ill be happy


----------



## TheShield (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Dirt sheets random rumours which make a statement but also say the opposite as well to cover their backs.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

As of yesterday reports were saying an Evolution appearance will happen then today it said old stars are not needed. I find this hard to believe I think there will still be some surprise returns


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

The only legends/part-timers I really need to see are Taker, Austin, Rock, Brock. HBK would be okay but I can do without, can't really see what he can contribute on this show. Another DX moment? No thanks.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

I think this report is implying there wont be as many stars as there were for raw 1000. I still thing there will be some surprises


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Fuck WWE thats so disrespectful to all the past WWE stars they asked to come to that show and now they cancel them. This 20th anniversary show is gonna suck with Cena overcoming the odds once again


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

They're just screwing with us, they must be. They have something big in store.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Good! This is a positive. WWE needs to focus on the current roster not to keep relying on stars of yesteryear. Move on already. They need guys that can sell Wrestlemania without bringing back legends. Otherwise they're up shit creek when The Rock goes back to Hollywood & Undertaker can't go anymore.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

They only have 2 Raws to build up the Rumble, not too mention that they just did somewhat of a reunion show.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Maybe Maybe they will just bring back the old stars who are gonna start storylines for WM? Austin-Punk, Taker-Mania opponent hint, HHH-???


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

all i want to see is the return of bork laser


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Good, fuck nostalgia. Bring in Austin for something, that's all I need. If you want to throw in Shawn to Superkick somebody, that's fine, but screw Piper, screw Snuka, screw Slaughter, screw Duggan, you get the idea. After this Raw, they might as well just build the whole show around Punk vs Rock.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Oh come on, I hope this is BS. Seeing guys like Duggan and Slaughter come back 5 times a year gets a little old after a while but this is RAW's 20th anniversary: if there was ever a time to go all out and have these guys come back it's now. They did a fantastic job with RAW's... I think 15th year anniversary it was. Or 1000th episode. I can't remember which one if not both. I'd like to see these guys come back for these event, it's not a normal RAW after all.

And it'd be more entertaining than the usual filler crap we get for 85% of the show.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

idk what theyre doing...but this is the last HUGE milestone episode this show will probably ever have with the current mix of legends they have on contract. Think about it, the next milestone for RAW is what? 1100 shows? nah, that shit wont get celebrated. The next gigantic milestones are likely 25 years/Raw 1500. Most of the current legends will be dead or too bored with the company to give a fuck by then.

And this era is hardly doing a good enough job of creating legend material. So,yeah, this needs to be bigger than Raw 1,000, but it likely wont be.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Brock/Taker/Austin better be there, if no other legend is (besides Rock obv), so be it. I'm expecting Flair and Foley to show up as well, though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Awesome! More time for John Cena to kick out of 4 finishers in 1 match and beat someone with one lame ass "Attitude Adujustment!"

Dat :vince 

Always has his old, wrinkly fingers on the pulse of what wrestling fans want.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

So basically this is just gonna be another episode of RAW. They HAVE to at least bring Austin back.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**



SmokeAndMirrors said:


> So basically this is just gonna be another episode of RAW. They HAVE to at least bring Austin back.


Well, honestly, they haven't hyped it up at all. There's not some buzz around the show. People don't even know it's supposed to be a special show at all. I don't see any advertising for it, no one is talking about it...so it kind of is just another episode of RAW. 

WWE hyped up RAW 1,000. They have not shilled this, like, at all, sans a throwaway ad spot ON RAW that only the people watching RAW to begin with even saw.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

I'm sure Austin will still be there. They probably planned to have a ton of guests, each getting segments, but now someone like Austin can get more time. 

In short, this feels like they got Austin to agree to the show so the riff-raff are no longer needed.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good, fuck nostalgia. Bring in Austin for something, that's all I need. If you want to throw in Shawn to Superkick somebody, that's fine, but screw Piper, screw Snuka, screw Slaughter, screw Duggan, you get the idea. After this Raw, they might as well just build the whole show around Punk vs Rock.


That's what I'm predicting. They told the Slaughters and Steamboats and Duggans of the past that they weren't needed. This would make it so the stars people actually care about seeing will get serious screen time.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

*Let's be honest, they just bring back the same people over and over again so it's not even like the nostalgia feeling is that strong when they do appear. I would love to see Taker's return and maybe HBK just because they were on the very first episode of Raw.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

They just need guys like: Austin, Rock, Triple H, Lesnar, Taker, HBK on the show - and not guys like: Snuka, Piper, Duggan, Slaughter.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

I could live without seeing The Undertaker's bald ass trying to pull off the Zombie gimmick in 2013.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: What to expect to see on the 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Here)*



Bearcatter said:


> I know this sounds half-assed, but what if the brass are just assuming they will get a big audience? I mean, most fans are aware of the 20th Ann. episode, so there will probably be more viewers than regular anyway. So if some people don't watch because they think its not hyped enough, then it turns out to be an awesome show with great star power showing up, that could lead to more folks tuning it to the following Raw shows to see things they may have missed, because it will appear the show is getting unpredictable again. Just throwing it out there.


No clue why they'd assume they'll get a good audience when they've been pitifully unable to get even a halfway decent audience for several months now. 

TBH, I feel like the reason they're not advertising anything is because they haven't managed to get anyone big enough to advertise, and so they're hoping people will tune in solely based on their hopes of Austin and Taker and DX/Evolution. This way, when all they end up being able to trot out is Flair and Shawn Michaels and Foley, you know, the same guys they get every time, and maybe some jobbers of the past, they can be all like "Well, we never promised anything more than that!" and it's not on them.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

Eve vs Kaitlyn announced on Smackdown

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/266485-championship-match-announced-for-20th-anniversary-of-wwe-raw



> It was announced on Smackdown that Eve will defend her Divas Championship against Kaitlyn on WWE Raw, the 20th Anniversary of the show. This was announced, as well as "The Rock Concert" on Friday, and WWE will most likely be announcing more for the Anniversary show over the weekend.


since they are in Kaitlyn's hometown, it would nice to see her win it here


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

I wouldn't be surprised to see it changed to a "Lumberjill" match so that Eve can't just run away again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

Didn't they just have this match on Raw this week? 

Or was that non title?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*



TripleG said:


> Didn't they just have this match on Raw this week?
> 
> Or was that non title?


Non-title.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

The Rock Concert.

Yawn.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

Is there going to be a conclusion to Kaitlyn/Eve anytime soon or are they going to randomly fight every week?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

Kaitlyn will probably win so I'm cool with this.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*



moonmop said:


> Is there going to be a conclusion to Kaitlyn/Eve anytime soon or are they going to randomly fight every week?


til they build up Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee more. Since Layla is done as top diva, Naomi & Natalya are being wasted, & Fox/Aksana/Mendes suck.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

I think we'll see Kaitlyn finally win it here. Fine with me although Eve's a very good heel champ.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

This may sound rude, but why build a divas match?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on the 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Her*

Imagine Damien Sandow cutting a promo about how WWE has cleaned up their act over the past 20 years. He then gestures toward the ramp and says "If it wasn't for this group, WWE would still be a show filled with graphic violence, alcoholic ********, and profanity..."






RIP in peace headphone users


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: What to expect/want to see on the 20th Anniversary show (Post Spoiler Reports Her*



> Jim Ross @JRsBBQ
> I'll be in Houston for Raw's 20th Anniversary. Honored for invite. Proud to have been able to contribute to great team effort. #sauceit


JR will be there


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*



Headliner said:


> This may sound rude, but why build a divas match?


Hey, at least they're trying to do something, they don't have much in the division to work with, Eve, Natalya, and Layla are the only ones with any skill, but at least they trying.


----------



## wazo_1612 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

I think We will finally See Kaitlyn Win the title on Monday then we will start getting more AJ/Kaitlyn Interaction as thats the way the WWE seems to be going for a Divas match at Wrestlemania if there backstage brawl on smackdown last month was any indication to go by.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

i've actually liked this Eve/Kaitlyn feud. A good backstory, feels heated, the heel has dominated, and it will be good to see Kaitlyn finally win the title. 

With AJ now a heel, Kaitlyn vs Aj might work better as the WM divas match.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*



Shawn Morrison said:


> i've actually liked this Eve/Kaitlyn feud. A good backstory, feels heated, the heel has dominated, and it will be good to see Kaitlyn finally win the title.
> 
> With AJ now a heel, Kaitlyn vs Aj might work better as the WM divas match.


Until they throw a random "celebrity" into it. So it will end up a tag match with Kaitlyn and Maria fucking Menounos v. AJ and Eve. Fuck this company so hard with that shit, ugh.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

The pissbreak title is going to be defended? Any idea what time, so I can schedule that time to go to the bathroom or refill my snacks? 

They better hope they have the piped in cheers ready for that dullfest.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

I want Eve to retain the Title here but i wouldn't be surprised if Kaitlyn wins it this time. She's been getting so many Title matches, she's bound to win the Title eventually. I feel Eve should be going into WrestleMania as Divas Champion and not Kaitlyn. I'm sure they will have another match at the Royal Rumble to.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

I've said it before in this place and I'll say it again - why do some people title their threads misleadingly like they're trying to sell newspapers? Are some of you guys on special contracts on here, pay-per-thread-views? lol.

No biggie, but would it have been so hard to say Diva's title match rather than letting us all think we were getting a World Title match?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

Kaitlyn will win the Divas Title on RAW, successfully defend it against Eve at the Royal Rumble, then go on to defend it against AJ at Wrestlemania 29. Kaitlyn vs. AJ is probably the planned divas match for Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

Isn't Eve meant to be leaving? She's probably gunna go after losing the title to Kaitlyn.


----------



## Watch Me Rise (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*



JY57 said:


> til they build up Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee more. Since Layla is done as top diva, Naomi & Natalya are being wasted, & Fox/Aksana/Mendes suck.


Alicia has actually gotten a LOT better, watch the match she had with Paige on NXT a couple of months ago.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

who gives a single flying fuck about the divas?

oh i forgot about da lonely virgins all around da world

#tugglyfe


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Isn't Eve meant to be leaving? She's probably gunna go after losing the title to Kaitlyn.


I think Eve will be done with WWE once her contract expires. She was rumored to be taking some time off though.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Toliet break confirmed then


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

How does Kaitlyn get so many title shots??? Kayfabe reasons or actual reasons I do not understand.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Austin/Rock and Brock. If they are there then I don't care if Slaughter and co don't show up. We seen a mix of them a lot over the past 3-6 months. The only other person I would love to see return is Jericho since after all he was Y2J again before leaving and we all know that RAW IS JERICHO!!!!!!!:


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*



I Curry I said:


> How does Kaitlyn get so many title shots??? Kayfabe reasons or actual reasons I do not understand.



Well, I believe the feud between Eve and Kaitlyn was suppose to have ended at Survivor Series especially since there was no follow-up between the two of them between SvS and TLC. That all changed when WWE turned AJ Heel. At which point they continued the Kaitlyn/Eve feud since Kaitlyn really was the only Face who had any build-up whatsoever and they need a Face to transition the title onto AJ.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

I don't care what happens, as long as I get to see 'ol Stone Cold back on RAW I'll be happy.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TheShield said:


> Dirt sheets random rumours which make a statement but also say the opposite as well to cover their backs.


This.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Three hours of commercials, replays and pointless two minutes matches.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Sick of this 'all our yesterdays' stuff. Draw a line under it and move on.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

lol, rumors like these are funny cause so many people believe them, yet there's 0 chance of it being wrong.

That's like me reporting "WWE planned to have one superstar win the royal rumble, but last minute changes caused them to switch up the winner".

There's no proof as to if this is true or not, but there's also a 0% chance of anyone being able to prove this statement wrong


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**



wwetakerrocks said:


> I was hoping to see Taker, but I guess that won't happen. It will probably be another *boring* episode of Raw.


Boring? Aren't you forgetting someone? :Rock


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

What the hell would Slaughter do? Oh let me guess, do a corny promo where Cesaro says something anti-American and he defends the nation. They have a short match and Cesaro kicks his old fat ass. Or did they do that already?


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

I don't want to see snuka and them other dudes nothin against them we just see them to much wwe pull those ass kissers out every time they got a special show and they usually in some stupid segment give me something diffrent like ahman johnson, savio vaga, give me a couple one night return matches I mean where those guys even on raw back in the day


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**



-Extra- said:


> Austin or riot. Screw Slaughter, Snuka and those 65yo obese, barely walking, shit legends that appear 3 times a year.


This, pretty much. Saw enough of Hacksaw goddamn Duggan and his like at RAW 1000, the nostalgia trip show has been done and I'm glad they're not doing another one. But it's been way too long since we've seen Austin.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*



I Curry I said:


> How does Kaitlyn get so many title shots??? Kayfabe reasons or actual reasons I do not understand.


Who else is there to feud with Eve?

Divas who can't wrestle like Alicia,Brodus 2 dancers,Rosa?

Cause we all know WWE doesn't care about the divas that do wrestle like Natalya,Tamina, Kharma(when she was here)


Maybe they advertised this match cause something big will happen in it(A diva like McCool,Kharma returning?)


Still sucks how WWE doesn't care about divas like Natalya,Tamina. A match like that could have huge interest from old school fans if WWE built it up right(by having Jimmy Snuka and Jim Neidhart both heavily involved in this as well)


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

Lol no competition in the Divas division. Based on what we see on TV regarding the Divas division, it seems like Kaitlyn is the only Diva that wants to wrestle and the other divas either left WWE or are managers now. Its time to call up Paige.


----------



## Broflovski (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Hey, atleast the Rock is confirmed to be there live @raw.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

I got a feeling that this is going to be a disappointing episode of Raw. There really isn't alot of hype for it like they did for the 10th Anniversary and 1000th episode. Im sure they will bring back a few stars but it wont be anything entertaining.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

People keep saying there's not a lot of hype. I'm not sure what some consider hype, but I've been seeing ads for the episode like crazy for the past few weeks.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

Call PAIGE to main roster!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Am I the only one who doesn't find Kaitlyn that interesting? Don't get me wrong, she's beautiful and does have an appeal. Her character is just lacking any real depth. Granted I thought the same thing about AJ before she got paired up with Bryan. And the same for Eve before she turned heel. Unfortunetely, I simply do not care for Kaitlyn at this point and I don't think beating Eve for the Divas Title will do anything more than it did Kelly Kelly in terms of chatacter development. 

Now Paige? Well she is just a whole different (Anti) Diva. Paige is the type of girl that could be given the Santino Marella debut and totally run with it. Paige is the oxygen the suffocating Divas division so desperately needs.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*



dxbender said:


> Who else is there to feud with Eve?
> 
> Divas who can't wrestle like Alicia,*Brodus 2 dancers*,Rosa?


Naomi is a MUCH better wrestler than Kaitlyn.

I'd rather see Eve against Natalya, Naomi, AJ, Alicia, Layla or Tamina.

I'd even settle for Aksana on the basis of it being something different from a 5 month long feud noone gives a shit about.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

What is this Eve vs Kaitlyn again? Well since its in Houston im sure Kaitlyn will pull off the victory.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*



Colonel Angus said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't find Kaitlyn that interesting? Don't get me wrong, she's beautiful and does have an appeal. Her character is just lacking any real depth. Granted I thought the same thing about AJ before she got paired up with Bryan. And the same for Eve before she turned heel. Unfortunetely, I simply do not care for Kaitlyn at this point and I don't think beating Eve for the Divas Title will do anything more than it did Kelly Kelly in terms of chatacter development.
> 
> Now Paige? Well she is just a whole different (Anti) Diva. Paige is the type of girl that could be given the Santino Marella debut and totally run with it. Paige is the oxygen the suffocating Divas division so desperately needs.


While I like Paige, adding one Diva is not going to revitalize a dead division. 

Seriously, who do we have right now that actually wrestles consistently?
Eve, Kaitlyn, Layla, Natalya, and Tamina? And since Natty and Tamina only ever seem to wrestle on NXT, we have THREE divas that aren't in some sort of managerial role. Eve, Kaitlyn, Layla and Paige isn't going to be much better than what we have now, even if Paige shows Rock-levels of personality and Benoit-levels of ring-work. I don't know what could save the division at this point besides a Nexus-level of talent being brought up at once and just hoping for the best.

And I agree with you on Kaitlyn--she may not be "bad" in any respects, but she has NO character whatsoever besides being a face. And since she's part of a dead division, there's no way for her to improve in anything or show any character development.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*



dxbender said:


> Who else is there to feud with Eve?
> 
> Divas who can't wrestle like Alicia,Brodus 2 dancers,Rosa?
> 
> ...


*One of Brodus's dancers, Naomi, is one of the best wrestlers in the Divas division. Not saying a lot, I know, but she's still pretty good in her own right. I don't know about Cameron though. *


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

NO Austin .. NO Anniversary! He has to be there, he was busy for Raw 1000 too.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

I'll remain optimistic and assume the conversation to the old talents was:

"Hacksaw/ Slaughter/ Brawler/ Roddy, you are cool and we appreciate you and your contributions to the past 20 years of RAW, but Stone Cold just said he'd show up so honestly we figured we needn't waste the money on appearances no one will remember nor want to remember that much."


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**



greendayedgehead said:


> This, pretty much. Saw enough of Hacksaw goddamn Duggan and his like at RAW 1000, the nostalgia trip show has been done and I'm glad they're not doing another one. But it's been way too long since we've seen Austin.


But shouldn't a 20th Anniversary be a big deal? Yes, they did the 1000th episode, but it would be foolish to pass over a milestone like that just because the "nostalgia trip show has been done."


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

I mean, it's about RAW not just about WWE. RAW started in 1993. Guys like Hacksaw & Piper, sans commentary, aren't real big contributors to Monday Night RAW. So, yeah, I would be fine with them not being there too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Some random dirt sheet and everyone here is phoning it in like it's some official WWE statement.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

The specials with the 80s star is over. Hell, the early 90s stars are too old except Taker and HBK. At this point, most of the legends we wanna see are mid 90s to early 00s.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> While I like Paige, adding one Diva is not going to revitalize a dead division.
> 
> Seriously, who do we have right now that actually wrestles consistently?
> Eve, Kaitlyn, Layla, Natalya, and Tamina? And since Natty and Tamina only ever seem to wrestle on NXT, we have THREE divas that aren't in some sort of managerial role. Eve, Kaitlyn, Layla and Paige isn't going to be much better than what we have now, even if Paige shows Rock-levels of personality and Benoit-levels of ring-work. I don't know what could save the division at this point besides a Nexus-level of talent being brought up at once and just hoping for the best.
> ...



I may have appeared to have gotten a bit carried away with marking over Paige. I didn't mean the Divas division would suddenly become a successful Woman's divisions overnight. All I meant was that Paige is a breath of fresh air compared to what we have been given he past few years and it at least appears they are putting stock into her. Maybe Full Sail University is a small portion to work with but show me any other Diva currently on the WWE TV that could generate THE reaction she does in any venue. At the very least she should be given the same push Kelly Kelly got and I am confident you would see better results. I bet there are more young female wrestling fans that could relate to Paige more than any other Diva currently being showcased.


----------



## MrkLrn¹³ (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**



TripleG said:


> Well that's nice.
> 
> "Hey we need you guys"
> 
> ...


They didn't exactly confirm the participation of those legends. They were just told to "keep the date open." Which is kind of like being on-call at work. Those superstars get invited more often than they should anyway.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

I'm pretty sure HBK confirmed on Twitter he wasn't gonna be there anyway, so I pretty much lost most of my interest in this episode.

If Austin is there, that's cool, but at this point, I don't care what they do. I can't see it being as good as Raw 1000.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

Probably just a plethora of midcarders nobody really cares about. I'd love to see Coachman come back to interview the Rock for ESPN lol.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**



Emotion Blur said:


> But shouldn't a 20th Anniversary be a big deal? Yes, they did the 1000th episode, but it would be foolish to pass over a milestone like that just because the "nostalgia trip show has been done."


I still don't understand why the milestone has to be marked with every midcarder of yesteryear though. Quarter century anniversary will be a bigger deal anyway.


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Big Changes Made To The 20th Anniversary Of RAW - *No Spoilers**

I can see Dolph cashing in on Del Rio or trying to at least. Something will give with the Big Show and Del Rio which could help Ziggs cash in.


----------



## Yayoushiko (Jan 13, 2013)

"WELCOME TO THE 20TH ANNIVERSARY OF MONDAY NIGHT RAW,THIS IS SURE TO BE THE MOST AMAZING RAW WE HAVE EVER HAD"
Then
50 old ass Wrestlers that no one cares about come back,and get there old asses beat.
"WELL THAT WAS SURE A AMAZING RAW KING,SEE YOU NEXT TIME ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW!"


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*The glass will shatter this monday, and everyone will go crazy. I can't wait omg*

Ugh its been so long since iv'e seen Austin, specially when he goes on those ropes and raises those middle fingers. Come on monday


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: The glass will shatter this monday, and everyone will go crazy. I can't wait omg*

I fucking hope so


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The glass will shatter this monday, and everyone will go crazy. I can't wait omg*

*The one night, one-more-match type of things really never do anything for me. I'd love to see Stone Cold but I won't be marking out or anything.*


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: The glass will shatter this monday, and everyone will go crazy. I can't wait omg*



LadyCroft said:


> *The one night, one-more-match type of things really never do anything for me. I'd love to see Stone Cold but I won't be marking out or anything.*


Please Lady Croft mark out with me


----------



## TheShield (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: The glass will shatter this monday, and everyone will go crazy. I can't wait omg*

I imagine he shall play a part in The Rock Vs CM Punk.

Id love him to say "you beat The Rock at Royal Rumble then you get a shot against me at Wrestlemania"

although that is probably an anti climatic way to start a feud.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The glass will shatter this monday, and everyone will go crazy. I can't wait omg*



LadyCroft said:


> *I'd love to see Stone Cold but I won't be marking out or anything.*


Same here.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: The glass will shatter this monday, and everyone will go crazy. I can't wait omg*

If Austin returns it will probably be just be the usual comedy skit where he trash talks some jobber like Brad Maddox, gives him a stunner, beer bash, and walks away.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: The glass will shatter this monday, and everyone will go crazy. I can't wait omg*

Don't be so sure that he will be there. He wasn't advertised.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: The glass will shatter this monday, and everyone will go crazy. I can't wait omg*

Arrive, Drink Beer(and Stunner), Leave. That's Austin's gimmick now and it's been done to death so I feel the excitement is lost on me. But it will be nice to see him again I guess.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: The glass will shatter this monday, and everyone will go crazy. I can't wait omg*

Don't think he's gunna be there tbh.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: The glass will shatter this monday, and everyone will go crazy. I can't wait omg*



TempestH said:


> If Austin returns it will probably be just be the usual comedy skit where he trash talks some jobber like Brad Maddox, gives him a stunner, beer bash, and walks away.





Riddle101 said:


> Arrive, Drink Beer(and Stunner), Leave. That's Austin's gimmick now and it's been done to death so I feel the excitement is lost on me. But it will be nice to see him again I guess.


Pretty much how I feel. Will be cool to see him and I hope he's there but I don't expect anything other than the typical Austin routine.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: The glass will shatter this monday, and everyone will go crazy. I can't wait omg*

I doubt he will return, even moreso with the rock on the scene, he is kind of selfish and if its not him who has the spotlight he won't be there at all


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: The glass will shatter this monday, and everyone will go crazy. I can't wait omg*



Defei said:


> Don't be so sure that he will be there. He wasn't advertised.


He doesn't need to be advertise. Surprise return would be better.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Its in Texas thats why I still think he will be there, but i got a feeling he wont do anything with Punk probably just going to Arrive Raise Hell leave with some jobbers and have a beer. But hey I hope Im wrong and wwe surprises us.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: The glass will shatter this monday, and everyone will go crazy. I can't wait omg*



Jotunheim said:


> I doubt he will return, even moreso with the rock on the scene, he is kind of selfish and if its not him who has the spotlight he won't be there at all


He returned for WM 27 when he knew the Rock had more of the spotlight does that make him selfish? noo


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd love a serious stone cold to come back and cut a promo about how the crop of talent today needs to up their games, not in a burial, in a more motivating style, then something could happen from there. 






About 2 mins in, he could do something like that.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

HBK said on twitter that he will be in Las Vegas tomorrow for a 4 days, guess no DX tomorrow.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope there's no DX, I'd be happy with NAO vs Scholars though.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JY57 said:


> HBK said on twitter that he will be in Las Vegas tomorrow for a 4 days, guess no DX tomorrow.


doesn't bother me. He made a lot of appearances in 2012. Fans wont be disappointed he's not there. Besides what could he do besides a DX reunion any way


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Best case scenario:

Rock and Punk have a face to face encounter in the ring. The Shield comes out and stands behind Punk. As all four look like they are about to attack Rock, the glass shatters and Austin comes down and stands by Rocks side. Rock and Austin never look at each other, just stare daggers at Punk and Shield. Punk and Shield look terrified as we fade to black.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dannytaker (Mar 14, 2010)

*undertaker on raw 20th anniversary?*

do you think the deadman will make his presence felt ?
why do so many of the fans want him to appear on raw ?


----------



## Broflovski (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is the preview for tonight's edition of WWE Monday Night RAW…

* Tonight is the 20th Anniversary of RAW.

* The Rock will have a Rock Concert tonight.

* Kaitlyn challenges Eve for the Divas Title is scheduled for tonight.

* The fallout from Alberto Del Rio winning the world title.

* Kane and Daniel Bryan will be evaluated by Dr. Shelby.

* Former stars are expected to return tonight, including DX, Ric Flair and Jim Ross.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Eve probably would lose the title.


----------



## Broflovski (Dec 15, 2012)

-- Former WWE star Edge will not be attending tonight's 20th anniversary WWE RAW event. He tweeted:

For those asking I won’t be at Raw. Loss in the family.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...s_on_HBK_and_Undertaker_Appearing_at_RAW.html



> - WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels is considered a lock for tonight's RAW 20th anniversary show. WWE officials really wanted him there because he was the Intercontinental Champion on the very first episode. Michaels is also from Texas so he will get the big local pop.
> 
> - Another star from Texas who is expected tonight is The Undertaker. It is confirmed that he will be wrestling at WrestleMania 29 and his most likely opponent is CM Punk. We may see the beginning of that feud tonight on RAW.
> 
> ...


either HBK is trying to hide his appearance or this wrong


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...s_on_HBK_and_Undertaker_Appearing_at_RAW.html
> 
> 
> 
> either HBK is trying to hide his appearance or this wrong


I hope its wrong not only cause I dont want to see Taker vs Punk, but for the fact that u shouldnt believe every dirt sheet you read


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

When was the last time that Austin was on RAW? Wasn't it when he hosted the "All Star" edition of RAW in 2011? Goddamn its been a while.


----------



## Jendo (Aug 17, 2011)

Austin...one more glass smash please, Vince!


----------



## nwoattitude (Nov 19, 2012)

Imagine if as the show closed you heard Real American and Hulkamania draped in his yellow and red came out. I know Hogan is like 60 and alot of people have grown tired of him but man i would mark the fuck out if it were to happen. Even more so than with Austin. Hogan is the only guy that would make me scream to the top of my lungs if he returned besides Rock when he came back in 2011. A guy can dream cant he? Lol. On a serious note they should have alot of legends there. Foley, Taker, Trips, HBK, Austin, Rock, NAO, Edge, Rikishi etc. I mean how many shows can say they lasted 20 years?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Eve told me she is retiring. There.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Austin wasn't at 1000 and it looks like he won't be there for this show either. That, or WWE are trying to keep his appearance a surprise?

I'm thinking Shield attack The Rock at the end of the show... *GLASS SHATTERS* 

I think I would literally cum in my pants.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Intrigued to see how the Undertaker is used, I don't think it suits him to do the Austin role and use his finisher on some jobbers. It's been a good while since he's had any interaction with anyone but HBK and HHH. Even if they are headed for him V Punk, it'd be nice to have him tease a few other opponents, perhaps a hint that he'll be in the Rumble.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

ashes11 said:


> Intrigued to see how the Undertaker is used, I don't think it suits him to do the Austin role and use his finisher on some jobbers. *It's been a good while since he's had any interaction with anyone but HBK and HHH.* Even if they are headed for him V Punk, it'd be nice to have him tease a few other opponents, perhaps a hint that he'll be in the Rumble.


Raw 1000.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> Raw 1000.


Yeah I know, didn't really like that, if he wasn't with Kane it would have been really bad. Still, if thats all I get I'll take it, have to enjoy it when he's there.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

I am thinking since Brock wasnt on the last special Raw he could very well be at this one.
I am sure we will see HHH 
Would like to see Edge return to some capacity (maybe call a match or shoot a promo)
there is a major list of guys i would like to see either return or make a splash debut... but im sure we are going to get a good 3 to 4 refrences to the AJ Dolf Cena thing and 3 to 4 flashbacks to it... 2 ok matches one good one and the rest probably shit.
I would love to be proven wrong tonight but if you go in to Raw all hyped up, its just that much worse when u let down haha


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

> There is a strong possibility too see tonight on Raw Y2J Chris Jericho, doing an entrance like the one he did when he made his debut in 1999.
> Another name discussed as surprise for Raw is Batista. The idea is for The Shields to attack Flair while he is confrontating Punk in the ring; to defend Flair, The Evolution would come to the ring for the rescue.


It would be cool to see Jericho back


----------



## frankieorton (Oct 24, 2012)

*Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

well I really miss batista, will he comeback for one night tonight? I know he is doing mma, but It will be awesome if he shows up


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Would really be a shame when Eve leaves. From the current Divas roster, she has carried it for the last two years by herself. Especially when she turned heel, she has been tremendous. Of course Natalya and Tamina have the same potential, but they first need to get that push.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: will batista be at raw tonight?*

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: will batista be at raw tonight?*

There's a photo of him in front page of WWE.com, hmm...


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

Some reports said that he'll be there to save Flair from Punk


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

god I Hope not ...


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

well I am looking forward to this. Especially if the Naitch is going to appear.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> god I Hope not ...


Why, he was awesome before he left. Batista is probably one of the few big muscular guys that actually worked out. I'd enjoy seeing him but dont know how a one time thing would work. Would he return as a face or as a heel.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Soupman Prime said:


> Why, he was awesome before he left. Batista is probably one of the few big muscular guys that actually worked out. I'd enjoy seeing him but dont know how a one time thing would work. Would he return as a face or as a heel.




easily the most overrated star in the past 10 years. Not even close


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*



Soupman Prime said:


> Why, he was awesome before he left. *Batista is probably one of the few big muscular guys that actually worked out.* I'd enjoy seeing him but dont know how a one time thing would work. Would he return as a face or as a heel.


?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

He can stay gone for all I care.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So guys, I have heard that if the Undertaker does comes back and this Mania (or next year's) is his last match ever that he will be using this song mainly to send him off to the sunset. An unreleased, unused theme by Jim Johnson as well.






I'll definitely be crying when this happens, guaranteed.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I want returns, or re-debuts, and permanent ones. I'm not talking seeing Lesnar tonight, and then 6 weeks from now. I'm talking about new story lines unfolding with these re-debuts. Former stars like Carlito coming back, and starting a feud with Alberto Del Rio. MVP coming back, and bitching about the WWE letting him go to sustain the future with stars like Kofi, Miz, or Khali. I want to see Jack Swagger in Vignettes training harder than he ever has, and with Sgt Slaughter at his side pushing him to the limits. I want to see Ryder turn heel on Brodus Clay tonight, and reform a tag team with Curt Hawkins all in one night.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The Winning One™ said:


> So guys, I have heard that if the Undertaker does comes back and this Mania (or next year's) is his last match ever that he will be using this song mainly to send him off to the sunset. An unreleased, unused theme by Jim Johnson as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That music set to an Undertaker career montage would be chilling, in a good way I mean. Wow.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

Only if he wears this


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Starbuck, just the first thirty seconds of that song and not a dry eye anywhere.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

who cares?

the more important question is


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't see anything major happening. MAYBE the shield surrounding SCSA but ryback will make the save. 

I don't see taker appearing.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

No. He wont.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Would like to see Too Cool def. 3MB. I really wanna see Evolution on but it very unlikely. We will see DX probably.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

The only way to make CM Punk-Undertaker work is if Punk is defending the WWE Title. Taker could win, then declare himself retired, and the title would be up for grabs in a tournament.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

That theme is brilliant, makes you think, there isn't much more of the Undertaker left, going to be emotional when he hangs it up.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Punter said:


> When was the last time that Austin was on RAW? Wasn't it when he hosted the "All Star" edition of RAW in 2011? Goddamn its been a while.


Yeah, I think that was right before Capitol (or Capital?) Punishment in 2011. Yeah, it's been a while.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

The Winning One™ said:


> So guys, I have heard that if the Undertaker does comes back and this Mania (or next year's) is his last match ever that he will be using this song mainly to send him off to the sunset. An unreleased, unused theme by Jim Johnson as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think once he retires and leaves behind his legacy people will realise how big the undertaker actually was, because they don't wrestle anymore and have already retired people consider the likes of Austin and hogan as the GOAT but in my eyes no one other than undertaker deserves the title of GOAT. Once he retires I would love for that theme to be in a montage of his.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

Face Batista is the worst. Thought he was gone to pursue an MMA and wasn't happy with the PG direction of WWE. Don't see why he'd be back.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Y2Joe said:


> The only way to make CM Punk-Undertaker work is if Punk is defending the WWE Title. Taker could win, then declare himself retired, and the title would be up for grabs in a tournament.


Yes, let's have the longest reign of the modern era end so they can declare a tournament. That's clearly not a waste. 



> people consider the likes of Austin and hogan as the GOAT but in my eyes no one other than undertaker deserves the title of GOAT. Once he retires I would love for that theme to be in a montage of his.


Sounds like you could use a new pair of eyes, it really is Austin.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

TBH I think Vince has forgotten about Natalya and Tamina completely. You know, out of sight, out of mind, and we all know he pays no attention to anything that isn't Raw. It's either going to be Eve v. Kaitlyn until the end of time, or possibly Eve v. Layla after awhile because maybe we forgot that we already had that for like 4 months straight. And TBH, 9 out of 10 times I try to remember who is in the Divas division, I forget Layla too. 

They're either going to phase out the division or just let it rot forever the way it is now. If there was any intention to even try and fix it A LITTLE BIT they would be (a) signing female talent to NXT, and (b) not releasing the female talent they already have in NXT, which is asinine. Also, I'm willing to bet people like the Bellas would come back for a few shows here and there for enough money. I'm willing to bet Lita would come back for a program with someone worthwhile if she was asked. And I'm willing to bet Beth would never have left if she saw even a teeny tiny bit of hope for the future. Plus, TNA has released like 10 Knockouts in the last year, who are all totally available and ready to be scooped up and put straight into a TV feud. Vince just gives no fucks. It's become pointless to even speculate what he'll do, because he won't do any of it. As long as there are still enough Divas to make a holiday-themed costume tag match when he's feeling frisky, he's not going to change a thing.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, let's have the longest reign of the modern era end so they can declare a tournament. That's clearly not a waste.


Although tbh, not taking advantage of the opportunity to put a new main-event star over by ending the long reign is just as much a wasted opportunity as it would be to just vacate the thing. Rock doesn't need the title and having it on him for two months isn't going to elevate it. Not giving this opportunity to someone like Ryback or Ziggler or Del Rio or Bryan or even fucking Sheamus is just ridiculous, and yet another in the long list of wasted opportunities to create big stars that Vince is going to end up being known for, in the end.


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: A possible main event Punk/Rock/Austin segment on the 20th anniversary?*



Ziggler Mark said:


> as long as we dont have to sit through another AJ wedding this time, I dont care what happens on Raw 20th.


could not agree more..


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

Again? Hopefully Kaitlyn wins it this time, they've had so many none title and title matches now it's getting a little tedious. Give it to Katilyn and have AJ feud with her going into Wrestlemania, they can go with the 'former friends' kind of thing. Then after Mania both AJ and Dolph can be champions


----------



## wazo_1612 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

Well with the rumors today about Eve leaving WWE an tonight possibly being her last night an with them being in Kaitlyn's hometown i am sure we will see a Divas title change.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SrsLii said:


> Although tbh, not taking advantage of the opportunity to put a new main-event star over by ending the long reign is just as much a wasted opportunity as it would be to just vacate the thing. Rock doesn't need the title and having it on him for two months isn't going to elevate it. Not giving this opportunity to someone like Ryback or Ziggler or Del Rio or Bryan or even fucking Sheamus is just ridiculous, and yet another in the long list of wasted opportunities to create big stars that Vince is going to end up being known for, in the end.


It should end to an up and comer, yes, but at least if it goes on Rock, WWE can get a lot of publicity with him parading the belt on The Tonight Show and E!, and things like that, and attract some new eyeballs, and a new angle to the Rock vs Cena 2 match, which although shitty, means big business.

Putting the title on Undertaker, in the midcard of the show, 3'rd from the top at best, burying Punk's title reign only to disappear for another year and hold the belt up in a tournament, there isn't a single damn thing to be gained from that.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

Doubt it, but I certainly wouldn't mind seeing an appearance from him.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It should end to an up and comer, yes, but at least if it goes on Rock, WWE can get a lot of publicity with him parading the belt on The Tonight Show and E!, and things like that, and attract some new eyeballs, and a new angle to the Rock vs Cena 2 match, which although shitty, means big business.
> 
> Putting the title on Undertaker, in the midcard of the show, 3'rd from the top at best, burying Punk's title reign only to disappear for another year and hold the belt up in a tournament, there isn't a single damn thing to be gained from that.


I'll give you that. I suppose it's just that, IMO, once you reach a certain level of counterproductive fuckery, it's all really the same.

Of course, if they did do it that way, it would mean no WM ending with Cena holding up the title, which is always a plus.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*



Brye said:


> I think we'll see Kaitlyn finally win it here. Fine with me although Eve's a very good heel champ.


only so Tamina can take it off a face? That's what I'm thinking. and Eve has been good.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*



Skyfall said:


> only so Tamina can take it off a face? That's what I'm thinking. and Eve has been good.


Why on earth would they give it to Tamina when the Kaitlyn/AJ feud has been building for like a year and would involve giving the title to a Diva who is actually over for once?

Tamina needs new ring gear and to be on TV for a few months before she'll get a shot.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*



superfudge said:


> Face Batista is the worst. Thought he was gone to pursue an MMA and wasn't happy with the PG direction of WWE. Don't see why he'd be back.


He tried MMA, after getting beaten about by the MMA equivalent of Yoshi Tatsu and barley winning, he seems to have gone quiet on that front for some reason.


----------



## predator60 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

i hope he is there, that would just be great!
also hope he would be back for some time to work some programs, it would absolutely be awesome!!

i dont get why all the hate for batista, sure, he wasn't the best wrestler or talker, but he had intensity and presence, when he came you know it would be a rough fight!


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

Would like to see him only if there is going to be an Evolution angle of some kind.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

Batista wont return hes all about his MMA career now


----------



## Simply_Ravishing (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

will be a shock if he does but cant see it though...his MMA career is god awful


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> who cares?
> 
> the more important question is


Iron Sheik said his dick is 10 inch but Iron Sheik fucked de batista and made him humble


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

I highly doubt it, but considering Bret Hart, The Rock and Brock Lesnar all came back to WWE at some point, nothing would shock me anymore. I'd be surprised, but not shocked.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

At least it'd be something aside from just Flair. So far all I've heard is Carlito :argh: I mean really 20th anniversary of raw and that's the best they can bring back? There BETTER be something bigger in store


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

Kaitlyn wins, Eve leaves. Tamina next challenger, before AJ comes along and takes the belt of her former best friend.

If EVE is indeed leaving, i bet you we will be seeing Paige very very soon.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

No, he's too busy trying to be the next Brock Lesnar in mma.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Championship Match Announced For 20th Anniversary*

Who gives a fuck I cant remember the last time I watched a divas match. Who,s the champ now? Kelly Kelly? I really dont know the only good thing about the divas is/was kharma.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

I fuckin hope so! The WWE roster is filled with pussies right now. Batista would put some balls back on the roster.

Enough of the sissy hour. WWE is becoming weaker and less masculine as the years go by. Everyone's rubbing baby oil on their bodies and posing like they're male models, rather than look like a force who's gonna cave someone's head in.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

why do people get their hopes up ? Even asking this question is a joke. Sorry but he isn't coming back and tbh this raw I don't know how it's gonna be. They haven't advertised shit for it. Everyone should go in with super low expectations.

It would be sweet for him to come back don't get me wrong but I dont see it happening.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

I am at the arena and have spotted Batista.


----------



## frankieorton (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*



Stad. said:


> I am at the arena and have spotted Batista.




so batista is in the arena?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Stad. said:


> I am at the arena and have spotted Batista.




Picture please


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*



frankieorton said:


> so batista is in the arena?


of course he is.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

Isn't Batista a vanilla midget now?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

Batista would not do one-time apperance, he would be the type of guy to come back when he returns full-time in a storyline after a long-absence.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

Would be nice to see him return for one night, especially if it's a reunion with Evolution, but I doubt it would be anything more than a one-night thing. Batista has been pretty adamant that he doesn't agree with WWE's direction. It's a shame, really, because like it or not, WWE could really use Batista right now. The roster is very thin.


----------



## Yayoushiko (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

He was actually one of my Favorites when he was in the WWE.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*



Hawksea said:


> Isn't Batista a vanilla midget now?


Midget's are 6'6 now?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

I truly hope he returns. I see him returning for one night, and then getting another contract down the line.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

He should come back. One of the best of the modern-era for sure.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

I would mark so hard for a Evolution reunion. Cross your fingers fellas :mark:


----------



## frankieorton (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*



LuN™ said:


> I would mark so hard for a Evolution reunion. Cross your fingers fellas :mark:



that would be awesome, hearing line in the sand, again, holy shitt


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

I would love to see him back. Just seeing him do that machine gun entrance again would make my day


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Carlito Possibly Returning Tonight?*



> Former WWE Superstar Carlito noted on Twitter that he will be at tonight’s RAW:
> 
> 
> "Raw is in H-town tonight. Think Im gonna go check it out. Gonna see if Primo & Epico can get me backstage so I can get an otunga autograph!!"
> ...


Not sure if he's one to work the net, but considering he's never mentioned wanting to go backstage to a RAW show before compared to how many times they've been in his town before I'd say it's at least probable that he could have been contacted for a returning. He also joked about not being allowed screen time, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Carlito Possibly Returning Tonight?*

Spoilers + There is a thread for tonights RAW where it has been posted already.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Was never a big fan of him, he'll do something dumb on raw


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Carlito Possibly Returning Tonight?*

Loved the JTG thing, and I am confident he will appear. Carlito wouldnt just turn up out of all shows for nothing. He isnt a major player so I could care-less. Only enjoyed him during his heel run debut when he defeated Cena on his first match.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Carlito Possibly Returning Tonight?*

JTG's chances.. :lmao


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Carlito Possibly Returning Tonight?*

I think it's most likely that he really is just going to be there to watch the show, but I certainly wouldn't be upset if Carlito returned. He was one of my favorites when he was with the company. Not sure if he would actually return or if WWE wants him back, but there was that rumor recently that WWE was wanting to bring back some talent from the past, so anything is possible.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*



Hawksea said:


> Isn't Batista a vanilla midget now?


Yup, if you consider anyone shorter than Dwight Howard and less bulky than Ronnie Coleman a midget.


----------



## frankieorton (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Carlito Possibly Returning Tonight?*

that is great, I spit in the face of people who dont want to be cool


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*

If it's Hollywood Batista then I'm all for a return. 

I'd mark more for that than an Evolution reunion.


----------



## illachick (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd like it if he were he's one of my all time favs, especially for an Evolution reunion that can be properly done since everyone is on good terms with the company and is face. I would spazz if they all came out to the old music in their designer suits again just like old times.

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

illachick said:


> I'd like it if he were he's one of my all time favs, especially for an Evolution reunion that can be properly done since everyone is on good terms with the company and is face. I would spazz if they all came out to the old music in their designer suits again just like old times.
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using VerticalSports.Com App


Pretty sure Batista hates WWE's present form and would not want to come back. Then again, money talks, and athletes can't seem to get enough of it.


----------



## Evolution10 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Will Batista be on Raw tonight?*



LuN™ said:


> I would mark so hard for a Evolution reunion. Cross your fingers fellas :mark:


So would I.. Oh my god....:shocked:


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Expect Brodus Clay, Miz TV, and a STEEL CAGE


----------



## Richard Richard (Jan 9, 2013)

ConnorMCFC said:


> Expect Brodus Clay, Miz TV, and a STEEL CAGE


Maybe Miz TV will feature Stone Cold!, Brodus Clay *Sigh*


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

They can't be serious about Brodus Clay... Hopefully either they don't end up using him or it is a dark match thing.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

get rid of Clay now, he is worthless


----------



## Evolution10 (Dec 28, 2012)

killacamt said:


> get rid of Clay now, he is worthless


His gimmick is pretty damn stupid


----------

